# MTB in der Schweiz vom 12.08.-20.08.



## hardy_aus_k (10. Januar 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

nach 2004 und 2005 organisieren wir auch in diesem Jahr eine Fahrt in die Schweizer Berge. Von Tradition zu sprechen, ist dann wohl übertrieben, aber immerhin findet die Tour jetzt schon zum drittem Mal statt.

Die Unterkunft liegt ungefähr 30 Kilometer südlich von Bern zwischen Thun und Fribourg in der Nähe von Riffenmatt (von Köln 650 Kilometer). Das Haus liegt auf 1400 Meter Höhe und ist ab von allem. Das Ganze ist somit eher etwas für Menschen, die gerne in der Natur sind. Nähere Informationen zur Unterkunft findet Ihr unter folgendem Link: http://www.gruppenhaus.ch/objekte/d/27.html 

Um einen kleinen Eindruck vom dem Gebiet zu bekommen, solltet Ihr auf die Homepage von On Any Sunday nachschauen: http://www.offroad-only.de (dort unter MTB, dann unter Schweiz). Unter folgenden Link findet Ihr weitere Informationen über die Umgebung: http://www.gurnigel.ch/ 

Natürlich könnt Ihr Euch auch mal den Thread zum letztjährigen Urlaub anschauen. Dort findet Ihr sicherlich auch ein paar interessante Informationen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=148964

Da wir alles selbst organisieren und die Sache eine Non-Profit-Veranstaltung ist, halten sich die Kosten im Rahmen. In 2005 haben wir pro Person für Übernachtung und Verpflegung 17 Euro ausgegeben. Das sollte auch in 2006 unsere Zielgröße sein.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich der oder andere anschliessen würde. Im Team machen die Dinge einfach mehr Spaß. Die Sache ist auch für die Biker geeignet, die einfach in den Alpen erste Erfahrung sammeln möchten. 

Weitere Informationen werde ich in den nächsten Wochen posten. Ansonsten stellt Ihr einfach Fragen, die ich dann beantworte. Ein Vortreffen werden wir im Juni veranstalten.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Delgado (11. Januar 2006)

Hallo Hardy,

wie wird denn das Wetter dieses Jahr   

Spaß bei Seite, Volker @volker k, Klaus @Redking, Gerd @vertexto und ich würden gerne (wieder) mitkommen. Meine Frau und ihr Typ bleiben zu Hause  

Gruß und schönen Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (11. Januar 2006)

Do simma dabei , dat is prima.

Hallo Hardy.


Ich komme auch wieder mit .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. Januar 2006)

@Delgado, Redking, Volker K, Vertexto

Freut mich, dass Ihr Euch so schnell für Riffenmatt entschieden habt  

Damit sind wir Biker schon jetzt klar in der Überzahl  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Delgado (11. Januar 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Do simma dabei , dat is prima.
> 
> Hallo Hardy.
> 
> ...



Absolutes Ramazotti- und Tüdelü-Verbot


----------



## MTB-Kao (11. Januar 2006)

Hallo Hardy,

da bei uns der zweite Nachwuchs in der Warteschleife steht und Angelika dann zu sehr "ans Haus gefesselt" wäre (du hast die Lage ja schon angesprochen) werden wir dieses Jahr wohl aussetzen. Wenn es bei Angelika mit den zwei Kurzen gut klappt und ich frei bekomme st0ße ich gerne noch kurzfristig dazu.

So long
Lars


----------



## Redking (11. Januar 2006)

Hallo Hardy,
nachdem Michael mich schon angekündigt hat, melde ich bei Dir auch persönlich an.
Hoffe das ich nicht irgendetwas dazwischen kommt.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (11. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hardy,
> nachdem Michael mich schon angekündigt hat, melde ich bei Dir auch persönlich an.
> Hoffe das ich nicht irgendetwas dazwischen kommt.
> 
> ...



Spielst Du auf Dein Gastspiel im Single-Forum an 



_______________________________________________________
Suche leihweise Badewanne vom 12.-19.08.2006


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. Januar 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

wenn ich mir dann die ein oder andere Signatur anschaue, würde ich empfehlen, sich in dem Duschbereich nicht zu bücken, wenn da mal ein Stück Seife auf dem Boden liegt  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Delgado (11. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> wenn ich mir dann die ein oder andere Signatur anschaue, würde ich empfehlen, sich in dem Duschbereich nicht zu bücken, wenn da mal ein Stück Seife auf dem Boden liegt
> 
> ...



Außer Mann hat vorher geheiratet  

Termin wird noch bekannt gegeben   

 


_______________________________
Suche immer noch Badewanne


----------



## Hammelhetzer (11. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Außer Mann hat vorher geheiratet
> 
> Termin wird noch bekannt gegeben


Du darfst zwar einen Mann heiraten, nicht aber eine Frau und einen Mann, war zumindest mein Kenntnisstand 

Gruß
Hammelvermähler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (11. Januar 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Du darfst zwar einen Mann heiraten, nicht aber eine Frau und einen Mann, war zumindest mein Kenntnisstand
> 
> Gruß
> Hammelvermähler




Die wird doch bestimmt vorher entsorgt    


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (11. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Spielst Du auf Dein Gastspiel im Single-Forum an



Nein eigentlich mehr auf mein Gastspiel im Arbeitsmarktforum.

Gruß
Klaus

_______________________________________________________
Kann den Pool von meinen Eltern mitbringen


----------



## volker k (11. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Nein eigentlich mehr auf mein Gastspiel im Arbeitsmarktforum.
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus
> ...





Cool. Allerdings darf der Pool nicht größer als 2,5 x 3 meter sein weil er sonst nicht mehr in die Dusche passt  



Gruß

Volker


----------



## Solanum (11. Januar 2006)

12.8.  - 20.8. ? 
Ich bin seit ner Weile auf der Suche nach nem Urlaub mit dem Bike!! Vielleicht gehts ja in die Schweiz?.....
sind denn Mädels erlaubt, oder brauchen die nen extra Visum??? was wird denn so gefahren?? wielange?? wie oft?? wie schnell?? wie viele hm????

So genug Fragen fürs erste.

PS. ich Koche gerne für ne Horde hungrige Esser 

Grüße Solanum


----------



## Redking (11. Januar 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> 12.8.  - 20.8. ?
> Ich bin seit ner Weile auf der Suche nach nem Urlaub mit dem Bike!! Vielleicht gehts ja in die Schweiz?.....
> sind denn Mädels erlaubt, oder brauchen die nen extra Visum??? was wird denn so gefahren?? wielange?? wie oft?? wie schnell?? wie viele hm????
> 
> ...



Hallo Iris,
ich weiß das Frauen letztes Jahr auch dabei waren!
Ich weiß bloß nicht ob eine mit auf einer Biketour war. 
Habe die Fotos gesehen und versuche mir das nicht nochmal entgehen zu lassen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. Januar 2006)

@Solanum

Ich muss erst einmal vorausschicken, dass in Riffenmatter sowohl Biker und Wanderer aufeinander prallen. Bei den Wanderern sind dann meistens auch Frauen dabei. Als Bikerin wärest Du die erste und müsstest entsprechend geehrt werden. Du bist willkommen !!!

Ich hoffe, dass wir dieses Jahr so viele Biker werden, dass wir öfters Touren pro Tag anbieten können. Oder wir machen es wie letztes Jahr, dass wir einen Treffpunkt haben, wo dann die Genussfahrer dazustossen. Du solltest aber schon in der Lage sein 800 - 1000 Höhenmeter fahren zu können. Das ganze findet in morderatem Tempo statt.

Wenn Du dann mal einen Tag nicht biken gehst, schliesst Du Dich dann entwender den Wanderern an oder du fährst in die umliegenden Städte Fribourg, Bern oder Thun.Da geht immer etwas.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. Januar 2006)

@Volker K

Denke daran, dass wir den Pool auch füllen müssen. Wir haben da nur eingeschränkte Möglichkeiten mit warmen Wasser. Das reicht nicht !

Aber eine gute Idee 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Delgado (12. Januar 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> ....was wird denn so gefahren?? wielange?? wie oft?? wie schnell?? wie viele hm????
> So genug Fragen fürs erste.
> 
> 
> Grüße Solanum



Hallo Iris, wenn Du so drauf bist wie am Samstag im Dezember bei Onkel Sonntags Dhünntalsperrenrunde musst Du Dir überhaupt keine Sorgen machen ; Eher wir anderen  

Grützi


PS: Kann Dir mal bei Gelegenheit die Foto-CD leihen vom letzten Jahr.
Klaus, bringst Du sie morgen mit?

*Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack:*








Ich mag dieses Bild :lol


----------



## Delgado (12. Januar 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Die wird doch bestimmt vorher *entsorgt*
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



... recycled ...


----------



## volker k (12. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Solanum
> 
> Ich muss erst einmal vorausschicken, dass in Riffenmatter sowohl Biker und Wanderer aufeinander prallen. Bei den Wanderern sind dann meistens auch Frauen dabei. Als Bikerin wärest Du die erste und müsstest entsprechend geehrt werden. Du bist willkommen !!!
> 
> ...




Oder bleibst im Haus machst einen Obstsalat der dann doch zur Bowle wird ....

Dort kann man sooooooo viele schöne dinge machen .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (12. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Volker K
> 
> Denke daran, dass wir den Pool auch füllen müssen. Wir haben da nur eingeschränkte Möglichkeiten mit warmen Wasser. Das reicht nicht !
> 
> ...




Hallo Hardy 


Och da lass ich mir schon noch was einfallen  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (12. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Iris, wenn Du so drauf bist wie am Samstag im Dezember bei Onkel Sonntags Dhünntalsperrenrunde musst Du Dir überhaupt keine Sorgen machen ; Eher wir anderen
> 
> Grützi
> 
> ...





Hallo Michael.

Schließe mich der Meinung an.  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. Januar 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

ich stehe zu Bike & Walk 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Redking (12. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Volker K
> 
> Denke daran, dass wir den Pool auch füllen müssen. Wir haben da nur eingeschränkte Möglichkeiten mit warmen Wasser. Das reicht nicht !
> 
> ...



Zu viel warmes Wasser ist etwas für Mädchen!

Wir stellen den Pool draußen auf! 

Wir brauchen bloß 4000 Liter Wasser.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (12. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Zu viel warmes Wasser ist etwas für Mädchen!
> 
> Wir stellen den *Pool draußen *auf!
> 
> ...



Bitte mit Sichtschutz  







PS: 2,5 M x 3 M x 1 M = 7500 L


----------



## Redking (12. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte mit Sichtschutz
> 
> 
> PS: 2,5 M x 3 M x 1 M = 7500 L


Ich hab nicht geschrieben wie groß???

Sichtschutz= Badehose.    

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. Januar 2006)

@Redking

Ich nehme Sprengstoff mit. Vielleicht können wir den einen oder anderen Bach umleiten 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## volker k (12. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Redking
> 
> Ich nehme Sprengstoff mit. Vielleicht können wir den einen oder anderen Bach umleiten
> 
> ...



Cool. Jetzt fängt es an Interresant zu werden. 


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (12. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Redking
> 
> Ich nehme Sprengstoff mit. Vielleicht können wir den einen oder anderen Bach umleiten
> 
> ...



Du Hardy, ich habe das was da vorher stand gelesen! 

Kommt drauf an was für einen?? 
Mit Schwarzpulver kann ich umgehen! 
Und eine Dyamit Stange werde ich auch anzünden können.
Du übernimmst aber die Verantwortung.  

Gruß
Klaus
P.S Der Typ stellt Michael sein Plaschbecken zu Verfügung. Blos wie passen dort zwei rein?


----------



## volker k (12. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Du Hardy, ich habe das was da vorher stand gelesen!
> 
> Kommt drauf an was für einen??
> Mit Schwarzpulver kann ich umgehen!
> ...





Och das kriegen wir schon irgendwie hin 


Gruß

Volker


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. Januar 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

kommen wir zu ernsthaften Themen. Wie letztes Jahr werde ich auch dieses Jahr eine Teilnehmerliste führen. Deshalb bitte ich diejenigen, die neu dazukommen, mir Adresse, eMail, gewünschter Zeitraum, und Handynummer mitzuteilen.

Biker, die noch keine Entscheidung treffen können/möchten, führe ich auf einer Interessentenliste. Sobald die Plätze eng werden, melde ich mich.

Eine Änderung habe ich auch mit Jonas besprochen und abgemacht. Ihr könnt anreisen, wann Ihr möchtet, wir fänden es nur gut, wenn Ihr dann bis zum Schluss bleibt. Das besprechen wir aber noch, da es vielleicht nicht jedermanns Sache ist, bis Sonntag zu bleiben.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Redking (12. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> kommen wir zu ernsthaften Themen. Wie letztes Jahr werde ich auch dieses Jahr eine Teilnehmerliste führen. Deshalb bitte ich diejenigen, die neu dazukommen, mir Adresse, eMail, gewünschter Zeitraum, und Handynummer mitzuteilen.
> 
> ...




Hallo Hardy, 
die PN ist raus.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## JürgenK (12. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> kommen wir zu ernsthaften Themen. Wie letztes Jahr werde ich auch dieses Jahr eine Teilnehmerliste führen. Deshalb bitte ich diejenigen, die neu dazukommen, mir Adresse, eMail, gewünschter Zeitraum, und Handynummer mitzuteilen.
> 
> ...





Mail für Hardy.

Viele Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## Lipoly (14. Januar 2006)

Hallo ich oute mich jetzt auchmal!
Würde auch sehr gerne mitfahren  zumal das halbe fläätdropteam dabei ist ABER ich weis nicht wie ich in die Schweiz komme (flugzeug is zu dekadent und volkers auto voll<-- ich glaub volker is auch voll und seine flaschen leer  )
hat jemand platz im auto und kann mich mitnehmen?? sprit machen wir dann 50/50
meinen lappen habe ich bis dahin aber ich denke direkt mal 700-800kilometer am stück is net so gut <--mädchen 

Also Hardy Interesse besteht durchaus meinerseits! kann mich keiner mitnehmen komme ich ggf sogar mim flieger und es muss mich einer in zürich holen 

nehmt mal stellung dazu


----------



## Redking (14. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich oute mich jetzt auchmal!
> Würde auch sehr gerne mitfahren  zumal das halbe fläätdropteam dabei ist ABER ich weis nicht wie ich in die Schweiz komme (flugzeug is zu dekadent und volkers auto voll<-- ich glaub volker is auch voll und seine flaschen leer  )
> hat jemand platz im auto und kann mich mitnehmen?? sprit machen wir dann 50/50
> meinen lappen habe ich bis dahin aber ich denke direkt mal 700-800kilometer am stück is net so gut <--mädchen
> ...


Hi Lars,
Wenn wir den Bus von deinen Eltern nehmen kriegen wir auch dein Stinky und dann auch mein Switch und das Spieseeis rein. Sonst habe ich zwar auf dem Beifahrersitz Platz für dich aber dein Bike und Klamotten können nicht mit.
Da der Golf zu klein ist. Ich weiß ja garnicht ob das Switch da rein passt.

Aber da können wir morgen bei der Tour mal drüber quatschen.
Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (14. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Lars,
> Wenn wir den Bus von deinen Eltern nehmen



hey bis dahin habsch lappen!!!!!
das wäre ne idee! muss dann direkt fleissig trainieren dann packma das!

wemma den bus wirklich nehmen bau ich die hintere sitzreihe aus :-D


lars


----------



## Redking (14. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> hey bis dahin habsch lappen!!!!!
> das wäre ne idee! muss dann direkt fleissig trainieren dann packma das!
> 
> wemma den bus wirklich nehmen bau ich die hintere sitzreihe aus :-D
> ...



Hi Lars,
für was trainieren???
Du bist doch fit. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (14. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Lars,
> für was trainieren???
> Du bist doch fit.
> 
> ...



aber nicht im autofahren! 

ma sehn evtl. haben wir bis dahin eh nochn anderes auto! in einen ford fusion kriegen wir auch mind. 2 oder 3 bikes rein wenn unser nachbar schon 4reisekoffer und 5motorräder in einen T4 Transporter reinquetscht  

wir sehen morgen mal


lars


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ... kann mich keiner mitnehmen komme ich ggf sogar mim flieger und es muss mich einer in zürich holen ...



Auch das gehört zum Service: Wir organisieren Fahrgemeinschaften !

Bisher ist noch keiner zu Hause geblieben. Und sonst finden wir schon Lösungen. Wir haben immer die Möglichkeit, dass wir weniger Lebensmittel mitnehmen und dafür dann eben mehr Platz haben. 

Schicke mir doch bitte kurz Deine Daten und Du bist bei dem Spiel dabei. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Lipoly (14. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Auch das gehört zum Service: Wir organisieren Fahrgemeinschaften !
> 
> Bisher ist noch keiner zu Hause geblieben. Und sonst finden wir schon Lösungen. Wir haben immer die Möglichkeit, dass wir weniger Lebensmittel mitnehmen und dafür dann eben mehr Platz haben.
> 
> ...



klasse sache

habe dir alle daten geschickt!

@klaus--> das speiseeis bleibt hier! es wird mit panzerbikes auch bergauf gefahren


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. Januar 2006)

@Lipoly

Schicke mir die Daten doch bitte per PM oder an meine eMail "[email protected]". Jetzt ist die Nachricht ins Büro gegangen.

@All

Also, um mal einen Zwischenstand zu geben. Wir sind jetzt zehn Teilnehmer, die fest zugesagt haben. Interessenten, die sich bei mir persönlich gemeldet haben, sind weitere fünf Personen.

Von den zehn Zusagen, sind dann sechs Mountainbiker und vier Wanderer. An der Stelle möchte ich Euch darauf hinweisen, dass Ihr auf jeden Fall mal die eine oder andere Wanderung mitmachen solltet. Ich musste letztes Jahr zu Kenntnis nehmen, dass es Wege gibt, die einfach für unsere Bikes ungeeignet sind.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (14. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Lipoly
> 
> Schicke mir die Daten doch bitte per PM oder an meine eMail "[email protected]". Jetzt ist die Nachricht ins Büro gegangen.
> . Ich musste letztes Jahr zu Kenntnis nehmen, dass es Wege gibt, die einfach für unsere Bikes ungeeignet sind.



hab ich dir per PM geschickt!

runter kommt man immer! aber ich wandere auchmal gerne!
sind hunde oder so dabei? die lockern alles was auf  
lars


----------



## mikkael (15. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Von den zehn Zusagen, sind dann sechs Mountainbiker und vier Wanderer..


Also, ich krieg' mein verlängertes Bike-Wochenende für die Schweiz wieder genehmigt, mehr wird es, dank der umgeänderten Ferientage in NRW wohl nicht sein.  

Ich weiss nur noch nicht ob am Anfang oder zum Schluss! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (15. Januar 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich krieg' mein verlängertes Bike-Wochenende für die Schweiz wieder genehmigt, mehr wird es, dank der umgeänderten Ferientage in NRW wohl nicht sein.
> 
> Ich weiss nur noch nicht ob am Anfang oder zum Schluss!
> 
> VG Mikkael



Ich werde alle sammeln, die nur ein verlängertes Wochenende fahren wollen. Die Interessenten werde ich dann informieren, dass sie sich gegenseitig abstimmen können.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## volker k (15. Januar 2006)

Hallo Hardy.

Ich kann aber leider nur bis zum 17.08. weil ich am 18.08 in Schweden sein muß ( SSP WM   ).


Gruß und Kuß

Volker 

@ Delgado

Micha was ist mit dir ? Willste auch mitkommen?


----------



## Lipoly (15. Januar 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hardy.
> Ich kann aber leider nur bis zum 17.08. weil ich am 18.08 in Schweden sein muß ( SSP WM   ).
> Gruß und Kuß
> Volker
> ...



du hast probleme! klaus und ich bleiben fulltime und fahren evtl. mit unserem T4 bus


lars


----------



## volker k (15. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> du hast probleme! klaus und ich bleiben fulltime und fahren evtl. mit unserem T4 bus
> 
> 
> lars




Das sind echte Probleme.


....

......


----------



## hardy_aus_k (15. Januar 2006)

@Volker K

Was ist den SSB 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Lipoly (15. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Volker K
> 
> Was ist den SSB
> 
> ...



Singlespeed Worldcup oder so is da!


----------



## volker k (15. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Volker K
> 
> Was ist den SSB
> 
> ...



Hallo Hardy.

Du meintest sicher SSP.
Das ist Singlespeed  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## hardy_aus_k (15. Januar 2006)

@Volker K

Nicht schlecht, da habe ich Dich wohl doch unterschätzt 

Hast Du Chancen auf einen Podestplatz ?

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (15. Januar 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

das Fundament für eine ereignisreiche Reise ist gelegt. Es haben sich nun inzwischen zwölf Personen angemeldet. Weitere neun Personen sind noch im Entscheidungsprozess.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Delgado (16. Januar 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hardy.
> 
> Ich kann aber leider nur bis zum 17.08. weil ich am 18.08 in Schweden sein muß ( SSP WM   ).
> 
> ...



Ich bin Dir ja ausgeliefert  

Lieber würde ich bei Hardy bleiben (mit Dir  ) und den Urlaub mal zu Ende bringen.

... und nicht Dein blödes "  ... muss früher weg weil wegen SSDGPSS, SSP WM, DSDS, .... ", oder sonst so 'nem Mist  

*Also bleib' gefälligst!!!*


Aber wenn nicht und Du mir die Reise nach Schweden finanzierst ....

Werden wir eben SSP Welt- und Vizeweltmeister in Schweden  

Gruß


----------



## Delgado (16. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Volker K
> 
> Nicht schlecht, da habe ich Dich wohl doch unterschätzt *(1.) *
> 
> ...



@Hardy, 

1. Ist mir auch passiert  
2. Ja, aber nur den Zweiten 

... und nur wenn er bis dahin Nichtraucher bleibt.


----------



## volker k (16. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin Dir ja ausgeliefert
> 
> Lieber würde ich bei Hardy bleiben (mit Dir  ) und den Urlaub mal zu Ende bringen.
> 
> ...




Ist Unterschrieben. Also kommst du mit   


....

......


----------



## volker k (16. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Volker K
> 
> Nicht schlecht, da habe ich Dich wohl doch unterschätzt
> 
> ...




Och schauen wir mal. Ist ja das richtige Trainingscamp vorher.   


....

......


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. Januar 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

bei all Euren Plänen solltet Ihr einfach mal im Auge behalten, dass wir auf der Rückfahrt zwei bis drei freie Plätze haben werden, da Jonas direkt aus der Schweiz anreisen wird.

Wer an einer Flugvariante interessiert ist, sollte sich mal mit Mikkael in Verbindung setzen. Wer zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt bucht, kommt sehr preisgünstig in die Schweiz hin und wieder zurück.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Redking (16. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin Dir ja ausgeliefert
> 
> Lieber würde ich bei Hardy bleiben (mit Dir  ) und den Urlaub mal zu Ende bringen.
> 
> ...



Also wenn ihr beiden (Volker und Michael) weiter so ein Spiel macht überlege ich mir den ganze Urlaub noch mal. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (16. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ihr beiden (Volker und Michael) weiter so ein Spiel macht überlege ich mir den ganze Urlaub noch mal.
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



So ist das mit meiner zickigen Christel  

Aber da hast Du ja keine Ahnung von  

Werd mir das Biest noch mal zur Brust nehmen .. oder so ähnlich


----------



## Lipoly (16. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Wer an einer Flugvariante interessiert ist, sollte sich mal mit Mikkael in Verbindung setzen. Wer zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt bucht, kommt sehr preisgünstig in die Schweiz hin und wieder zurück.
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy



hab mir heute ein standby ticket in der reisestele geholt!! welcher flughafen is in der nähe?
wann fliegt mikkael?

lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (16. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> wann fliegt mikkael?


Ich habe eine Air Berlin-Karte (inklusive Biketransport), daher mit Air Berlin von DÃ¼sseldorf nach ZÃ¼rich und zurÃ¼ck. Der Termin wird der 17.08.(06.00 Uhr) -20.08.(21.35 Uhr) sein und der Preis liegt momentan bei â¬ 76,- hin und zurÃ¼ck, inklusive Steuern/Kerosin usw.

Wenn ich auf dem RÃ¼ckweg jemanden begleiten soll, der eventuell mit Auto hinfÃ¤hrt, werde ich meinen RÃ¼ckflug nicht in Anspruch nehmen.

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. Januar 2006)

@Lipoly

Wie kommt es, dass Du fliegen möchtest ? Liegt es am Termin oder Bedenken, dass Du nicht mitgenommen wirst ?

Wann würdest Du denn anreisen und wieder abreisen ?

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Lipoly (16. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> oder Bedenken, dass Du nicht mitgenommen wirst ?
> 
> Wann würdest Du denn anreisen und wieder abreisen ?
> 
> ...



JA!!!!
Würde komplett bleiben! rede morgen mal mit meinen eltern nochmal ersthaft darüber aber wenn ich aufgrund von zahlreichen besuchen in bikeparks den sommer trotzdem überstehe bin ich ziemlich sicher dabei 

@mikkael:
pack dein bike blos gut ein sonst haste danach zwei teile so wie die mit den koffern umgehen (arbeite ja so fast am geschehen)


lars


----------



## Lipoly (18. Januar 2006)

Wie sieht es mit Comfort in der Hütte aus? Muss ma da mit insektizieden aufm nachtisch schlafen?
wie is das haus gelegen(aufm berg,in der mitte etc.)
nehmen die lifte bikes mit HOCH?


----------



## volker k (18. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Wie sieht es mit Comfort in der Hütte aus? Muss ma da mit insektizieden aufm nachtisch schlafen?
> 2.wie is das haus gelegen(aufm berg,in der mitte etc.)
> 3.nehmen die lifte bikes mit HOCH?




Zu 1. Back to Basic , Nein das Zeug kannst du zu Hause lassen
Zu 2. Fast oben auf dem Berg
Zu 3. Nein weil es dort keine Lifte gibt.


....

......


----------



## Lipoly (18. Januar 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Zu 1. Back to Basic , Nein das Zeug kannst du zu Hause lassen
> Zu 2. Fast oben auf dem Berg
> Zu 3. Nein weil es dort keine Lifte gibt.
> 
> ...



1. werde ich schaffen wenn wir mal auf mehrtägigen BGS touren üben
2. GEIL gibst da anspruchsvolle downhills vor der tür?
3.     egal ich hol mir vorher nochn 20er kettenblatt dann gehts ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. Januar 2006)

@Lipoly

Die Hütte ist eher die Kategorie "basic". Es ist eben eine typisches Haus, in dem normalerweise Jugendgruppen untergebracht werden. Aber lasse es Dir  besser von Volker persönlich beschreiben. Solltest Du den Sterne-Luxus vorziehen, wirst Du Dich massiv umstellen müssen  

Das Haus liegt ca. 4 Kilometer vom nächsten Ort entfernt und auf 1400 Meter ziemlich in der Pampas. Aber dadurch kommt da Abends auch keiner weg und machen wir dann gemeinsam Party.

Es gibt eine Photo-CD, die ich Dir gerne schicken kann. Volker dürfte sie aber auch haben. Dort kannst Du eigentlich alles ganz gut sehen.

Lifte haben wir dort noch nicht benutzt. Aber es gibt in der Gegend Möglichkeiten. Wenn Du es willst, kümmere ich mich gerne darum. Aber Du kannst es auch gerne selbst machen.

Meines Wissens gibt es am Thuner See einen richtigen Knaller. Schaue mal unter dem Stichwort "Niesen" nach. Im Schweizer Forum gibt es dazu Hinweise. Auch das "Brienzer Horn" oberhalb vom Brienzer See könnte da interessant sein. Und in Grindelwald ist es sowieso kein Thema. Dort kommst Du auf den "Männlichen" und den "First" mit Bikes. Vor Ort gibt es am "Schwarzsee" meines Wissens eine Möglichkeit. Wie gesagt, stöbere einfach mal im Internet.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. Januar 2006)

@Lipoly

Volker K hat keine Ahnung  

Das Haus ist treffend beschrieben  

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Wahrscheinlich werde ich von Volker im nachhinein verflucht, dass ich ihm das nicht letztes Jahr gesagt habe  

Ein bißchen Spaß muss sein


----------



## Lipoly (18. Januar 2006)

danke hardy!

werde mich kurz vorher informieren bzw. wenn sich mind. einer bereiterklärt auchmal mit zu den liften zu fahren zum bergabfahren 
mit basics komme ich aus solange ich jeden  tag duschen kann und ein vernünftiges bett habe


----------



## volker k (18. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> danke hardy!
> 
> werde mich kurz vorher informieren bzw. wenn sich mind. einer bereiterklärt auchmal mit zu den liften zu fahren zum bergabfahren
> mit basics komme ich aus solange ich jeden  tag duschen kann und ein vernünftiges bett habe




Ne Matratze auf dem Boden.


----------



## Lipoly (18. Januar 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ne Matratze auf dem Boden.



da is ja im sitzen aufm stinky bequemer!
aber wenn volker sich die hätte letztes jahr schöngesoffen hat mache ich das dieses jahr


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. Januar 2006)

@Volker K

Wen schleppst Du hier eigentlich an ??? Ein vernünftiges Bett, so ein Quatsch. Am besten auch noch von einer vollbusigen Blondine angewärmt. Was gibt es nur für Menschen 

@Lipoly

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich Dir sagen, dass es wesentlich angenehmer ist, die Matraze auf dem Boden zu legen, als in den vorhandenen Betten zu schlafen !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## volker k (18. Januar 2006)

@ Hardy.

Ich bin unschuldig , auf meinem Mist ist es nicht gewachsen . War ja selber geschoc... ähhh angenehm Überrascht als Lars sich angemeldet hat. Warten wir mal den ersten Tag in der Schweiz ab. 


@ Lars

Schönsaufen = 1/2 Bier ???  


....

......


----------



## Lipoly (18. Januar 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lars
> 
> Schönsaufen = 1/2 Bier ???



ich bin für bacardi!


----------



## volker k (18. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin für bacardi!




Meinst du den Baccardi den du beim Klaus nicht getrunken hast??  


....

......


----------



## Lipoly (18. Januar 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du den Baccardi den du beim Klaus nicht getrunken hast??
> 
> 
> ....
> ...



den habt ihr ja fachmännisch auf klaus beigen teppich verteilt    


lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (18. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> den habt ihr ja fachmännisch auf klaus beigen teppich verteilt
> 
> 
> lars



Falsch. Du hast dagegengetreten. ( und neuen wolltest du dann auch nicht )


....

......


----------



## Solanum (18. Januar 2006)

Bin für Wodka-Lemon oder Batida Kirsch.... ansonsten Kurze, aber nicht so süß bitte. 
Kennt ihr Kaffee-Krüter? Kenn ich aus der Schweiz....

Aber gggaaaannnnzzzz wichtig: SCHOKI!!!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. Januar 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

anstatt hier über wichtige Ersatzteile zu reden, die wir mitnehmen sollten, oder über richtig gute Trails in der Gegend, wird hier nur über Getränke diskutiert 

Schaut lieber mal im Internet nach, was mit den geposteten Locations los ist 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Delgado (19. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es mit Comfort in der Hütte aus? Muss ma da mit insektizieden aufm nachtisch schlafen?
> wie is das haus gelegen(aufm berg,in der mitte etc.)
> nehmen die lifte bikes mit HOCH?



Eher mit Amphibiziden  

Es sei den Du findest die gefährlichen, berüchtigten *Schweizer Schwarz-Salamander *putzig so wie Alle, außer Volker. 



@ Hardy, ist das jetzt gebongt mit dem Einzelzimmer   ?


----------



## Lipoly (19. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> anstatt hier über wichtige Ersatzteile zu reden, die wir mitnehmen sollten, oder über richtig gute Trails in der Gegend,



ALso als ersatzteile nehme ich bei meinem verschleiß mit:
GANZ WICHTIG: Dämpfer  
Schaltauge
schaltzüge+aussenrohr
speichen
eine bremscheibe
schaltwerk
kette
einen dh schlauch
einen reifen
evtl. noch schwingenlager und nen lenker

also das oben nehme ich mit da selbst mein gepimptes stinky irgendwie meine fahrweise nicht aushällt  

wie siehts da denn so mit drops und nortshores aus? BILDER!?!?!


mfg lars


----------



## Lipoly (19. Januar 2006)

DelgadoEs sei den Du findest die gefährlichen schrieb:
			
		

> Schweizer Schwarz-Salamander [/B]putzig so wie Alle, außer Volker.



salamander sind coooool!!! sind mir WESENTLICH lieber als spinnen  
weis auchnet was volker gegen ales kleinvieh hat! unseren hund mag er (glaube ich)


----------



## Solanum (19. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> anstatt hier über wichtige Ersatzteile zu reden, die wir mitnehmen sollten, oder über richtig gute Trails in der Gegend, wird hier nur über Getränke diskutiert
> 
> ...



Ich mach nix kapt also brauche ich keien Ersatzteile   

na ja ich pack mein Zeug schon ein keine Sorge, aber kennt ihr das nicht?? alles was man einpackt geht nicht kaput, nur das was man vergessen hat zerbröselt plötzlich...
Vielleich sollte jeder ein Ersatzrad einpacken dann kann ja nix schiefgehen....
naja oder dann sind die Knochen dran.... eventuell doch nicht so gut die Idee mit dem Ersatzrad....


Achtung Mädchenfrage:
haben die Duschen abnehmbare Duschköpfe??  oder festhängende Dinger unter der Decke??

und 
ist in der Hütte Rauchen erlaubt???

Solanum


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. Januar 2006)

@Solanum

Abnehmbare Duschköpfe  

Am liebsten würde ich jetzt ein Bild des Duschraums posten, aber es muss auch Überraschungsmomente geben  

Mit dem Rauchen haben wir es immer so gehandhabt, dass das draussen stattfindet.

@All

Kommen wir zum eigentlichen Thema:
http://www.bikeclub-bso.ch/
Dort klickt Ihr bitte auf den Film-Button.

Der Niesen ist leider für uns gestorben, zumindestens für Rentner und Downhiller  Aber trotzdem eine geile Aussicht da oben:
http://www.niesen.ch/index.cfm/fuseaction/show/path/1-13-85.htm
Dort auf das 3D-Panaroma drücken

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Lipoly (19. Januar 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Achtung Mädchenfrage:
> haben die Duschen abnehmbare Duschköpfe??  oder festhängende Dinger unter der Decke??
> 
> und
> ...



duschen? egal zurnot warmes wasser übern kopf kippen aussem eimer!

RAUCHEN SCHADET DER KONDITION UND WIRD(VON MIR) NICHT GEDULDET   

zu den ersatzteilen: der rahmen bricht schon nicht und die gabel is neu und ne nagelneue 888 die vermurkst keiner ausser man kanllst mit 80vorn baum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. Januar 2006)

@Solanum

Ach ja, als Ersatzteillager dienen immer die Bikes der Biker, die frühzeitig nach Hause fahren !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Lipoly (19. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Kommen wir zum eigentlichen Thema:
> http://www.bikeclub-bso.ch/
> Dort klickt Ihr bitte auf den Film-Button.
> BOAH GEIL GEIL GEIL ICH STERBE--> ICH WILL DAHIN
> ...



lars


----------



## Lipoly (19. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Solanum
> 
> Ach ja, als Ersatzteillager dienen immer die Bikes der Biker, die frühzeitig nach Hause fahren !
> 
> ...



fäääät aber wo kriege ich mosherfelgen udn gabel und dämpfer wenn bis jetzt nur enduristen und cc-ler dabei sind  

hardy:
schick mir doch bitte mal wer alles mitfährt bis jetzt


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. Januar 2006)

@Lipoly

Zum Niesen geht es einfach nur brutal hoch. Aus meiner Sicht hast Du da keine Chance.

Schaue Dir einfach mal die Bilder an, dann kannst Du Dir selbst eine Meinung bilden.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. Januar 2006)

@Lipoly

Du solltest per Mail die Liste der festen Anmeldungen und Interessenten bekommen haben.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Lipoly (19. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Lipoly
> 
> Du solltest per Mail die Liste der festen Anmeldungen und Interessenten bekommen haben.
> 
> ...



nöööööö
schick mir nochmal an larshillebrechtÄDweb.de

gibs auf den niesen keine bahn? wielange braucht man denn so wenn man die steilen stücke schiebt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. Januar 2006)

@Lipoly

Das sind 1600 Höhenmeter, die Du hoch musst. Gehe mal davon aus, dass der Weg 20% - 25% im Schnitt Steigung hat.

Aber ich informiere mich mal.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Lipoly (19. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Lipoly
> 
> Das sind 1600 Höhenmeter, die Du hoch musst. Gehe mal davon aus, dass der Weg 20% - 25% im Schnitt Steigung hat.
> 
> ...



wenn da aber ne hütte oben drauf is
muss das futter zur hütte
das futter kommt mit dem auto oder der bahn  hoch====> SHUTTLE
für ne kiste kölsch machen die alles


----------



## 50189K (19. Januar 2006)

http://www.ride.ch/website/news.php?archiv=&id=1952

Niesenbahn nimmt keine Biker mehr mit.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. Januar 2006)

@Lipoly

Die Niesen-Bahn nimmt keine Biker mehr mit !!!

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Lipoly (19. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Lipoly
> 
> Die Niesen-Bahn nimmt keine Biker mehr mit !!!
> 
> ...




schon wieder die wanderer  ich glaube ich mache mir den spaß und fahre/trage/schiebe hoch allein um danach den flow zu haben runterzubrezeln!
hat die niesenbahn jetzt davon  (oder wir reden das mit dem bier nochmal an  )


----------



## 50189K (19. Januar 2006)

ob du nach einer etwa 3 Stündigen Auffahrt noch die Kraft für den Flow hast?


----------



## Lipoly (19. Januar 2006)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> ob du nach einer etwa 3 Stündigen Auffahrt noch die Kraft für den Flow hast?



mach ich halt ne stunde pause! um dafür am stück 30min runterzuballern isses mir das wert!


lars

@hardy: deine mail is da! mein nachname is HILLEBRECHT


----------



## 50189K (19. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> um dafür am stück 30min *runterzuballern* isses mir das wert!


Ein aggressives Fahrverhalten ist einer der Gründe, warum immer mehr Strecken für MTBler gesperrt werden. 


Lars, du solltest dir einmal überlegen, wie man sich richtig in der Natur verhält.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. Januar 2006)

@50189

Keine Sorge, mit seinem 20 Kg-Bike kommt er da eh nicht hoch 
Gruß
Hardy


----------



## volker k (19. Januar 2006)

@ Lars

Aber ansonsten geht dir heute gut???


....

......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 50189K (19. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @50189
> 
> Keine Sorge, mit seinem 20 Kg-Bike kommt er da eh nicht hoch
> Gruß
> Hardy


Dann ist ja gut


----------



## Lipoly (19. Januar 2006)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> Ein aggressives Fahrverhalten ist einer der Gründe, warum immer mehr Strecken für MTBler gesperrt werden.
> 
> 
> Lars, du solltest dir einmal überlegen, wie man sich richtig in der Natur verhält.



warum verbinden alle leute schnell mit agressiv? ich könnte rückwärts irgendwo im schrittempo runterfahren und dabei noch klingeln und die wanderer stört das!
ich finde nur wenns schon was richtig fowiges gibt  was mal was länger ist sollte es auch so schnell gefahren werden das der maximale spaßfaktor dabei rauskommt! ich fare keine wanderer platt oder so, versteht mich nicht falsch, ich bremse vorher, bitte darum das sie anseite gehen fahre im SCHRITTEMPO an ihnen vorbei und gebe dann wieder gas!

und warum findest du das wieder komisch,volker, 3stunden zu schieben  für ne halbe stunde abfahrt? ich habe schonmal nen halben lang tag geschoben(letztes jahr österreich) dafür aber auch bestimmt ne stunde lang runter gefahren!!

lars


----------



## volker k (19. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> warum verbinden alle leute schnell mit agressiv? ich könnte rückwärts irgendwo im schrittempo runterfahren und dabei noch klingeln und die wanderer stört das!
> ich finde nur wenns schon was richtig fowiges gibt  was mal was länger ist sollte es auch so schnell gefahren werden das der maximale spaßfaktor dabei rauskommt! ich fare keine wanderer platt oder so, versteht mich nicht falsch, ich bremse vorher, bitte darum das sie anseite gehen fahre im SCHRITTEMPO an ihnen vorbei und gebe dann wieder gas!
> 
> und warum findest du das wieder komisch,volker, 3stunden zu schieben  für ne halbe stunde abfahrt? ich habe schonmal nen halben lang tag geschoben(letztes jahr österreich) dafür aber auch bestimmt ne stunde lang runter gefahren!!
> ...




Ähh Lars, wieso ich ????
Kann es sein das du heute morgen irgendetwas falsches im Frühstück hattest?  

....

......


P.S.: 1600 HM schiebt man allerdings auch nicht in 3 Stunden


----------



## Delgado (19. Januar 2006)

Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass letztes Jahr jemansd so viele blöde Fragen gestellt hat.

Naja, waren auch keine Mädchen dabei.



Warum äußert sich keiner zu meiner Frage?


----------



## volker k (19. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass letztes Jahr jemansd so viele blöde Fragen gestellt hat.
> 
> Naja, waren auch keine Mädchen dabei.
> 
> ...



Tja wie du so schön gesagt hast : Letztes Jahr war kein Mädchen dabei.

Man beachte ja auch die Packliste.


....

......


----------



## Lipoly (19. Januar 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Tja wie du so schön gesagt hast : Letztes Jahr war kein Mädchen dabei.
> 
> Man beachte ja auch die Packliste.
> 
> ...



doch volker scheint sich nach dem salamander doch schon am ersten tag als mädchen geautet zu haben!  

packliste?
ersatzteil
ne hose
ein trikot
ne kiste protektoren und einen helm für jeden tag


----------



## volker k (19. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> doch volker scheint sich nach dem salamander doch schon am ersten tag als mädchen geautet zu haben!
> 
> packliste?
> ersatzteil
> ...





 


....

......


----------



## Lipoly (19. Januar 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> ......


----------



## Redking (19. Januar 2006)

@ All

Da bin ich mal nicht online und ihr spamt hier rum!    



			
				Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Bin für Wodka-Lemon,
> 
> Aber gggaaaannnnzzzz wichtig: SCHOKI!!!


Ich bin dafür Iris.   
Die Schoki müsst ihr aber gut weg tun, ich bin 
Schokoholiker!  




			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Lipoly
> 
> Das sind 1600 Höhenmeter, die Du hoch musst. Gehe mal davon aus, dass der Weg 20% - 25% im Schnitt Steigung hat.
> 
> ...





			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @50189
> 
> Keine Sorge, mit seinem 20 Kg-Bike kommt er da eh nicht hoch
> Gruß
> Hardy




Hallo Hardy,
nach Hauenstein versucht Lars alles hoch zu fahren.
Dort waren es 30-35%.

Außerdem werde ich mit ihm dort hoch fahren, wenn ich bis August mein Rad habe, das für die Abfahrt geeignet ist.  



			
				50189K schrieb:
			
		

> ob du nach einer etwa 3 Stündigen Auffahrt noch die Kraft für den Flow hast?



Hallo Kathrin,
das werden wir schon hin kriegen, denn wir sind ja fit und Lars ist noch jung.  






			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Warum äußert sich keiner zu meiner Frage?



Ihr bekommt kein Doppelbett



Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. Januar 2006)

@Reking

Keine Chance !!!

Ihr könnt dann am ersten Tag bei uns vor Ort üben. Ihr werdet die Aussichtslosigkeit des Unterfangens sofort verstehen.

Und noch eine Info: Schieben ist dort nicht mehr angesagt, Ihr müsst Euer Bike tragen.

Gruß
Hardy

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Redking (19. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Reking
> 
> Keine Chance !!!
> 
> ...



Hallo Hardy,
Vokler ist doch letztes Jahr alle mit seinem 19 Kilo Rad gefahren wieso können wir dann mit 21 Kilo Rädern dann nicht mehr fahren?

Ich nehm mal zwei Seile mit, dann surfen wir hinter der Bahn hoch!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. Januar 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

um mal konkret zu werden:

Länge 6100 Meter
Steigung 1669 Meter

Das sind dann im Schnitt 27%. Viel Spaß dabei.

Bitte hinterlässt bei mir eine Adresse, wo ich das, was von Euch übrig bleibt, hinschicken soll.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Redking (20. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> um mal konkret zu werden:
> 
> ...



Hallo Hardy,
 das nenn ich eine Herausforderung. 

Wegen der Adresse??? Hast du Angst das wir uns Runter auf die Fresse legen oder rauf??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. Januar 2006)

@Redking

Downhill mache ich mir überhaupt keine Sorgen um Euch. Ich mache mir Sorgen, dass Euer Herz-Kreislauf-System einfach in den Streik tritt !

Aber jetzt mal Scherz beiseite. Ich musste letztes Jahr die Erfahrung machen, wie schnell wir mit unseren Fähigkeiten in den Alpen am Ende sind. Da reichen schon 100 Höhenmeter aus, um Dich an Deine Grenzen zu bringen.

Wie gesagt, hier geht es um Uphill.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Redking (20. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Redking
> 
> Downhill mache ich mir überhaupt keine Sorgen um Euch. Ich mache mir Sorgen, dass Euer Herz-Kreislauf-System einfach in den Streik tritt !
> 
> ...



Also mich will der Michael noch bis zum Sommer richtig fit machen, so mit Trainingsplan und so.
Ich muss ja auch das Uphillrace* am 24.06.06 bestehen und Michael den Titel wegnehmen!  (*glaube 800 Höhenmeter auf 6,6 Kilometer)
Was aber extrem schwierig wird. 

Gruß
Klaus

Ps.: Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (20. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Also mich will der Michael noch bis zum Sommer richtig fit machen, so mit Trainingsplan und so.




So nicht Freundchen, 

auch wenn Du der Einzige zu sein scheinst, der meine Postings liest:




			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr bekommt kein Doppelbett


----------



## Lipoly (20. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kathrin,
> das werden wir schon hin kriegen, denn wir sind ja fit und Lars ist noch jung.



wir machen dat schon klaus! und wie gesagt wenn wir vier stunden schieben! das forum muss endlich wissen das wir verrückt sind! den kreislauf hält man mit fitnessriegeln und enorm viel wasser am leben!

wenns gut läuft habe ich bis dahin ja sogar mein mop! das muss dann mit-->volker kann uns hoch ziehen wenn er mit dieser enorm brutalsten leistungsentfaltung als mädchen klarkommt    

wenns so weitergeht wie jetzt denke ich werde ich sobald es länger hell ist jeden abend 20km rad fahren über soviel was rauf und runter geht wie möglich udn am WE immer touren!

dann schaffe ich das schon! ausdauer mim cube und kraft mim stinky


lars


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. Januar 2006)

@Biker mit jugendlichen Leichtsinn

Gut, dass sich eine meiner guten Freundinnen angesagt hat, die Euch dann gerne dabei photographiert, wie Ihr langsam aber sicher am Berg zu Grunde gehen werdet  

Und eines von Anfang an: wer dann am Abend vor Enttäuschung herumheult oder herumzickt kommt auf die Kuhwiese !!!

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## volker k (20. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> wir machen dat schon klaus! und wie gesagt wenn wir vier stunden schieben! das forum muss endlich wissen das wir verrückt sind! den kreislauf hält man mit fitnessriegeln und enorm viel wasser am leben!
> 
> wenns gut läuft habe ich bis dahin ja sogar mein mop! das muss dann mit-->volker kann uns hoch ziehen wenn er mit dieser enorm brutalsten leistungsentfaltung als mädchen klarkommt
> 
> ...




@ Lars.

Du verstehst anscheinend noch nicht wirklich den sinn und zweck des Bikeurlaubes.
Die meisten die dorthin fahren ( Biker ) sind wegen der Landschaft und der schönen Touren dort , die man fahren kann. Wollen den Urlaub geniesen und Abends gemütlich beisammen sitzen und das ein oder andere Trinken. Wenn sich dann der ein oder andere Downhill auf der Tour ergibt wird er mitgenommen aber es war jetzt nicht so das wir nur auf Downhill suche waren.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (20. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ..... das forum muss endlich wissen das wir verrückt sind!




Das weiß das Forum schon Schätzchen ...


----------



## Lipoly (20. Januar 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lars.
> 
> Du verstehst anscheinend noch nicht wirklich den sinn und zweck des Bikeurlaubes.
> Die meisten die dorthin fahren ( Biker ) sind wegen der Landschaft und der schönen Touren dort , die man fahren kann. Wollen den Urlaub geniesen und Abends gemütlich beisammen sitzen und das ein oder andere Trinken. Wenn sich dann der ein oder andere Downhill auf der Tour ergibt wird er mitgenommen aber es war jetzt nicht so das wir nur auf Downhill suche waren.



    
wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil!
es war geplant einen oder zwei tage mal "nur" DH zu heizen! wenn ich nur downhillen wollte würde ich na nach le gets, saalbach oder alp d´huez fahren und nicht mit euch in die schweiz!
tzzzz: hätte balu dich besser mal nich mit seinem trialer fahren lassen und kathrin nicht um die rennradkategorie gewinselt    wärst du auch fürs bergabfahn


@ hardy: der klaus und ich mir packen das schon! wenn andere noch im (doppel)bett liegen schieben und targen wir schon den niesen hoch  , oder klaus?


----------



## volker k (20. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil!
> es war geplant einen oder zwei tage mal "nur" DH zu heizen! wenn ich nur downhillen wollte würde ich na nach le gets, saalbach oder alp d´huez fahren und nicht mit euch in die schweiz!
> tzzzz: hätte balu dich besser mal nich mit seinem trialer fahren lassen und kathrin nicht um die rennradkategorie gewinselt    wärst du auch fürs bergabfahn
> 
> ...





Find ich sogar richtig gut das er mich das hat machen lassen und Kathrin um den Fred gebeten hat , es gibt halt auch andere sachen wie bergabfahren die Spaß machen.

Wir werden sehen 


....

......


P.S.: hättest ihn ja löschen können.


----------



## Lipoly (20. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Biker mit jugendlichen Leichtsinn
> 
> Gut, dass sich eine meiner guten Freundinnen angesagt hat, die Euch dann gerne dabei photographiert, wie Ihr langsam aber sicher am Berg zu Grunde gehen werdet
> 
> ...



nix leichtsinn! wäre ich leichtsinnig würde ich ja mal das stötzer gap springen  

wenn du so viele freundinnen einlädst, kannste da mal son paar nette zwischen 16 und 19 jahren einladen?   
aber zurnot habe ich ja noch den klaus! wir halten dann gegenseitig nachwache und passen auf das volker und micha nicht aus dem (doppel)bett zu uns kommen

wo soll die enttäuschung sein? ICH schiebe halt gerne 4stunden um ne halbe mal knallgas zu geben und ein paar nette fotos zu machen(landschaft kann man bergauf betrachten  )

mfg lars


----------



## Lipoly (20. Januar 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: hättest ihn ja löschen können.



wen sollte ich denn dann fragen welches rennrad ich mir kaufen soll


----------



## Delgado (20. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> aber zurnot habe ich ja noch den klaus! wir halten dann gegenseitig nachwache und passen auf das volker und micha nicht aus dem (doppel)bett zu uns kommen




Die Wachzeit könnt Ihr Euch sparen. Wenn wir zickige Mädchen wollten hätten wir die  


Klaus, warum hast Du Deinen Kommentar gelöscht:

"Ihr bekommt kein Doppelbett ..."

Hatte ich doch schon zitiert ..... Dachte schon Du seist missgünstig geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (20. Januar 2006)

@ Lars



Keine Angst , werden wir gar keine Zeit für haben.


....

......


----------



## 50189K (20. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> kathrin nicht um die rennradkategorie gewinselt


ich habe weder drum gebeten noch drum gewinselt. was soll diese Anmache? Wenn du damit ein Problem hast, kläre es bitte im anderen Forum.


----------



## volker k (20. Januar 2006)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe weder drum gebeten noch drum gewinselt. was soll diese Anmache? Wenn du damit ein Problem hast, kläre es bitte im anderen Forum.




Huch , do hob isch mich vertibbt.


....

......


----------



## Lipoly (20. Januar 2006)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe weder drum gebeten noch drum gewinselt. was soll diese Anmache? Wenn du damit ein Problem hast, kläre es bitte im anderen Forum.


nur keine panik! ihr habt mal wieder alle smiles übersehen


----------



## Redking (21. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wachzeit könnt Ihr Euch sparen. Wenn wir zickige Mädchen wollten hätten wir die
> 
> 
> Klaus, warum hast Du Deinen Kommentar gelöscht:
> ...


?????????????????????????????????????????
Michael ist doch nicht gelöscht solltest bloß im richtigen Posting nachschauen.

111

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (21. Januar 2006)

Sorry, war besoffen.

Bleibt die Frage, warum Du uns kein Doppelbett gönnst?



Muss weg zum Rennen "Rock im Park"



Gruß

Michael


----------



## Redking (21. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, war besoffen.
> 
> Bleibt die Frage, warum Du uns kein Doppelbett gönnst?
> 
> ...


Hallo Michael,
weiso nicht gönnen?? 
Aber wenn ihr eh Fotos macht dann könnt ich auch im Pumakäfig mit großer Spielwiese schlafen!  

Außerdem entscheidet das wohl Hardy was für ein Zimmer ihr bekommt! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (23. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> weiso nicht gönnen??
> Aber wenn ihr eh Fotos macht dann könnt ich auch im Pumakäfig mit großer Spielwiese schlafen!
> 
> Klaus




Kann Dir nicht ganz folgen.

Wie korrelieren irgendwelche Fotos mir großen Spielwiesen in Pumakäfigen?

Und erklär's mir unter Berücksichtigung der jüngsten Ereignisse in Hamburg.

*Habe übrigens den Eindruck, dass Lars ganz besondere Entjungferungspläne mit Dir schmiedet (s. u. )*



			
				Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> .... aber zurnot habe ich ja noch den klaus! wir halten dann gegenseitig nachwache *(1.) *und passen auf das volker und micha nicht aus dem (doppel)bett zu uns kommen
> 
> mfg lars



Nachtwache,  soso, jaja, ....


----------



## Lipoly (23. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Kann Dir nicht ganz folgen.
> 
> Wie korrelieren irgendwelche Fotos mir großen Spielwiesen in Pumakäfigen?
> 
> ...



micha du wirst alt! dein post hebt sich selber auf!
nix entjungferung! wenn das so läuft schleppe ich noch ne freundinn FÜR MICH mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (23. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> micha du wirst alt! dein post hebt sich selber auf!
> nix entjungferung! wenn das so läuft *schleppe ich noch ne freundinn FÜR MICH mit*




Boahh bist Du naiv   

Wart's ab ....


----------



## Lipoly (23. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Boahh bist Du naiv
> 
> Wart's ab ....


nix da!
wie ich die ab jetzt trainiere und mim stinky die berge HOCH(runter fahre natürlich ich) fahren lasse is die im august fit


----------



## Delgado (23. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> nix da!
> wie ich die ab jetzt trainiere und mim stinky die berge HOCH(runter fahre natürlich ich) fahren lasse is die im august fit




Ähhhhh, Laaaaars .....

Diese Freundinnen die Du meinst können nicht Rad fahren:


----------



## Lipoly (23. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ähhhhh, Laaaaars .....
> 
> Diese Freundinnen die Du meinst können nicht Rad fahren:



GEH NACH HAUSE  sonst poste ich mal was volker und du so hast


----------



## Delgado (23. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> GEH NACH HAUSE  sonst poste ich mal was volker und du so hast



Voyeur!


----------



## volker k (23. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> GEH NACH HAUSE  sonst poste ich mal was volker und du so hast



Immer diese beschi ss enen androhungen wo eh nix hinter ist. Altes Mädchen , Weichei und was weiß ich.

....

......

P.S.: Es ist seid deinem Posting bald 1 Stunde vergangen und es ist immer noch nichts passiert. Arm echt Arm!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (23. Januar 2006)

Wie gut dass ich euch schonmal kenengelernt habe sonst hätte ich jetzt sicher Angst vor der Zeit in der Schweiz 

Also normal ist das nicht !!  

Erzählt mal was von den Touren die so gefahren werden könnten! wäre doch schön sich schonmal Appetit zu machen 

Ja ja ich weis jetzt was Lars fahren will , aber an dem Tag geh ich dann wohl besser Wandern (dann habt ihr auch mehr davon und ich muss keine Wunden versorgen und Tränen trocknen)

Liebe Grüße Soalnum


----------



## volker k (23. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> GEH NACH HAUSE  sonst poste ich mal was volker und du so hast





Um noch mal darauf zurückzukommen ( da du deine Kauleiste ja nicht aufbekommst wenns um wirklich sachliche Dinge geht ):

Ja , der Micha und ich hatten wilden und Hemmungslosen Sex miteinander , was ja unter Eheleuten nicht unnormal ist.

Siehst du hier :







So bei weiteren Fragen kannst du mich oder Micha in der Schweiz gerne Ansprechen , wir stehen dir natürlich mit Rat und Tat zur Seite ( rein Sexuell gesehen ).


....

......


P.S.: Hardy wie sieht das denn jetzt mit dem Ehebett in der Schweiz für Micha und meiner wenigkeit aus???


----------



## Delgado (23. Januar 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gut dass ich euch schonmal kenengelernt habe sonst hätte ich jetzt sicher Angst vor der Zeit in der Schweiz




Brauchst keine Angst haben, aber Lars ... und Klaus  




Die Touren sind sehr schön.
Landschaftlich sowieso aber auch von den Anforderungen an den Biker.

Die Abfahrten auf Geröll oder Naturpfaden sind teils anspruchsvoll.

Die uphills, oft asphaltiert, bis 11 km lang.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. Januar 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> ... Erzählt mal was von den Touren die so gefahren werden könnten! wäre doch schön sich schonmal Appetit zu machen ...



Schaue mal hier nach:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=148964&page=10

Ab dem Posting 223 kommen die Tourbeschreibungen von letztem Jahr. Ich werde in den nächsten Wochen aber noch Tourenvorschläge ausarbeiten, wobei ich dann für jeden etwas dabei haben werde.

Ansonsten empfehle ich die Seite von On Any Sunday:

http://www.offroad-only.de 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. Januar 2006)

@Volker

Bis zum Sommer ist noch viel Zeit. Da warte ich dann einfach mal die weitere Entwicklung ab !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (23. Januar 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Erzählt mal was von den Touren die so gefahren werden könnten! wäre doch schön sich schonmal Appetit zu machen
> 
> Liebe Grüße Soalnum



Nabend!

Mahlzeit

Ob ich dieses Jahr wieder schweize muß ich mir bei diesem Chaotenhaufen noch stark überlegen.  

Grüsse

Michael

Oh, Hardy war ausnahmsweise mal schneller.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. Januar 2006)

@On Any Sunday

Dieser Chaotenhaufen ist am ersten Berg ruhig, das garantiere ich Dir  

Tja, aber es wäre in der Tat nicht schlecht, wenn Du Dich wieder anschliessen würdest. Dann wären wir einfach in der Tourgestaltung ein wenig flexibler. 

Bei dem bunt gewürfelten Haufen macht es sicherlich Sinn, an einigen Tagen zwei Gruppen zu machen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## volker k (23. Januar 2006)

Hallo Hardy.

Wie Chaoten Haufen  .

Wir ist ein sehr anspruchvolles Publikum ( Micha und Ich )  .



....

......


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. Januar 2006)

@Volker K

Wir werden das mal Ende März/Anfang April im Siebengebirge antesten. Ich plane dort einen kleinen ersten Formtest für Riffenmatt.

Die nächsten Tage werde ich eine Fahrgemeinschaft eintragen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## volker k (23. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Volker K
> 
> Wir werden das mal Ende März/Anfang April im Siebengebirge antesten. Ich plane dort einen kleinen ersten Formtest für Riffenmatt.
> 
> ...




 .

Mit anschließendem Saufen??? ( von vorherigem Saufen möchte ich hier gar nicht erst reden , das gibts nur bei den Singlespeedern   )

....

......


P.S.: Ich hoffe das du auch zu der ersten BGS xfür dieses Jahr dabei bist natürlich mit GBLG .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. Januar 2006)

@Volker K

Ich bin ein alter Mann. Was ist denn nun BGS und GBGL schon wieder  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## volker k (23. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Volker K
> 
> Ich bin ein alter Mann. Was ist denn nun BGS und GBGL schon wieder
> 
> ...




*B*iken ( natürlich nur als Vorwand ) , *G*rillen , *S*aufen und *G*roß*B*ild*L*einwand*G*ucken.


....

......


----------



## Delgado (24. Januar 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> *B*iken ( natürlich nur als Vorwand ) , *G*rillen , *S*aufen und *G*roß*B*ild*L*einwand*G*ucken.
> 
> 
> ....
> ...



Was läuft so auf der Großbildleinwand?

Was Handfestes: "On any sunday"

Was Lustiges: "Natural born killers"

Was Leerreiches: "Apokalypse now"

oder was für Lars: "Liebesgrüße aus der Lederhose"    




@ Michael, schön, dass Du mitkommst


----------



## volker k (24. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Was läuft so auf der Großbildleinwand?
> 
> Was Handfestes: "On any sunday"
> 
> ...




Hallo Michael .

Nehmen wir doch etwas für den Lars .
Es ist schön Schwul zu sein oder sowas in der Art.
Wobei Liebesgrüße aus der Lederhose hört sich auch nicht schlecht an  , obwohl wir dann wohl in den Wald mit der Party ausweichen müssen wegen Erregung Öffentlichen Ergernisses.


Gruß

Christel


----------



## Delgado (25. Januar 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ja , der Micha und ich hatten wilden und hemmungslosen Sex miteinander , was ja unter Eheleuten nicht unnormal ist.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: Hardy wie sieht das denn jetzt mit dem Ehebett in der Schweiz für Micha und meiner wenigkeit aus???




@ Volker alias Christel  ,

Du bist noch nicht mal für 'nen handfesten Skandal zu gebrauchen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (26. Januar 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

anbei erhaltet Ihr mal einen Überblick über die möglichen Biketouren in Riffenmatt:

*Hausrunde "Selital, Hörbuelpass" (1,5 Stunden, 15 Km, 500 Hm)*

Die Abfahrt vom Hörbuelpass hat es in sich. Bei Nässe geht der Arsch auf Grundeis. Offen für uns ist noch die Überquerung der Pfyffe, was aber wahrscheinlich Walk&Bike bedeutet, aber sehr anspruchsvoll.

*Hausrunde "Wasserscheide" (2,5 Stunden, 20 Km, 800 Hm)*

Optimierte Einsteigertour, um die Gegend kennenzulernen. Alles fahrbar mit einer netten Abfahrt in den Tiefengraben.

*Hausrunde "Badrunde" (3,0 Stunden, 25 Km, 900 Hm)*

Es geht nach Eywald über Magerbad. Ziel wäre es, diesmal nicht sich eine Schneise durch den Wald zu schlagen, sondern die Bikeroute nach Eywald zu nehmen.

*Hausrunde "Zollhaus" (2,5 Stunden, 30 Km, 800 Hm)*

Hier muss der Meister heran, um endlich mal eine vernünftige Strecke zum Zollhaus zu finden. Das wird eine Explorertour !

*"Ättenberg" (3,0 Stunden, 25 km, 800 Hmr)*

Vom Zollhaus geht es durch den Muschurenschlund über den Ättenberg nach Schwarzsee. Von dort fahren wir einen richtig schönen Trail nach Zollhaus zurück.

*"Schwyberg" (3,0 Stunden, 25 km, 900 Hm)*

Geparkt wird am Bikepark in Plaffeien. Von dort geht es zum Schwyberg hoch, um dann von dort zum Bikeparcour zu fahren. Letztes Jahr haben wir ganz sicher den Einstieg gefunden. Da bin ich heute noch stolz drauf.

* "La Berra" (4,0 Stunden, 35 Km, 1100 Hm)*

Hier geht es ebenfalls von Plaffeien rund um den Plasselbschlucht. Wir fahren dabei über einen Höhenrücken bis nach La Berra. Zurück geht es über Schwarzsee, um dann den bereits angesprochenen Trail zu fahren.

* "Euschelpass" (5,0 Stunden, 40 km, 1400 Hm)*

Geplant ist durch den Plasselbschlucht nach Auta Chia hoch. Dann geht es runter ins Jauntal, um dann zurück über den Euschelpass zu fahren. Über Schwarzsee geht es dann zurück nach Plaffeien.

*"Simmental" (6,0 Stunden, 60 Km, 1500 Hm)*

Ein größeres Projekt wäre es, vom Waldhaus über den Morgetenpass ins Simmental herunterzufahren. Eine Abfahrt von fast 1400 Höhenmeter wäre möglich. Zurück geht es über Blumenstein, Gurnigelbad. Auch hier sprechen wir von einer Explorertour.

Durch Kombination einzelner Touren werden dann auch unsere Marathonleute auf ihre Kosten kommen. 

Diejenigen, die es auch mal relaxter angehen möchten, fahren zum Bikepark und Bikeparcour in Plaffeien. Auch der Sessellift in Schwarzsee zur Riggsalp könnte mal eine Abechselung sein. Ich muss jedoch noch klären, ob die Biker mitnehmen, wobei ich zu 80% sicher bin.

Nicht aufgeführt sind jetzt die Touren am Eiger. Dort werden wir nach Möglichkeit einen Tag hinfahren, um auf den Männlichen hochzufahren. Auf dem Rückweg, werden wir versuchen,den Eigepfad mit dem Bike zu fahren. Das muss jedoch noch näher geklärt werden, ob das geht.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Redking (26. Januar 2006)

Hallo Hardy,



> . Das wichtigste ist aber, dass da eine Begeisterung für das Wandern, das Biken oder zumindestens für die Berge besteht.


Ich mag aber keine Berge!  

Schöne Touren die du dort schonmal angepriesen hast!


Gruß
Klaus

P.S Wie weit ist es bis zum Bikepark?


----------



## hardy_aus_k (26. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wie weit ist es bis zum Bikepark? ...



Auf der Hinfahrt geht es nur bergab, aber die Rückfahrt ist dann nicht so richtig lustig  

Ich schätze das sind knapp 10 Kilometer und 500 Höhenmeter.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Redking (26. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der Hinfahrt geht es nur bergab, aber die Rückfahrt ist dann nicht so richtig lustig
> 
> Ich schätze das sind knapp 10 Kilometer und 500 Höhenmeter.
> 
> ...


Super Hardy,
da freu ich mich schon drauf! Besonders auf den Rückweg! 

Michael kennt ja auch schon ein paar Runden dort.
Da kann ich ihm ja mal zu mehreren Ründchen hintereinander animieren.  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (26. Januar 2006)

Die Touren klingen echt viellversprechnd .... können wir nicht nächste Woche schon losfahren  Ich wäre schon Bergreif...oder heist das Urlaubsreif??? 

Ist ja nicht mehr lang nur noch 7 Monate


----------



## Delgado (27. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Michael kennt ja auch schon ein paar Runden dort.
> Da kann ich ihm ja mal zu mehreren Ründchen hintereinander animieren.



Ja Klaus, 

1. Die La Berra/Euschelspass Kombi lässt sich direkt vom Haus aus anfahren; Anfahrt nach Plaffeien ca. 50 Min. (fast) nur Downhill. 
Dann die Kombination La Berra -- Euschelspass mit alleine 2000 HM.
Zu guter Letzt wieder die Heimfahrt von Plaffeien zum Waldhaus mit nochmal ca. 800 HM (?).

2. Bikeparkrunde würde ich ebenfalls mit Dir vom Waldhaus aus anfahren.
Selbstredend, dass der Rückweg wieder hart wird ....  

@Iris, 

nur noch 6,5 Monate ....


----------



## hardy_aus_k (27. Januar 2006)

@Delgado

Freut mich, dass Du die Initiative übernimmst und dass Du dann mal mit den richtig Bikeverrückten eine Erwachsenentour fahren möchten  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Delgado (27. Januar 2006)

@ Klaus,

der La Berra uphill ist trainingstauglich für das "uphillrace in Hauenstein 2007".

Empfehle 22/34 oder besser 20/34 ".. fahren Sie noch wo Andere schon schieben ..."

Auf jedenfall grenzwertig und  > 30 %; frag Lars & Michael ... die Typen auf'm Bild.

Aufgenommen kurz nach der Ankunft auf la Berra.


----------



## Delgado (27. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Delgado
> 
> Freut mich, dass Du die Initiative übernimmst und dass Du dann mal mit den richtig Bikeverrückten eine Erwachsenentour fahren möchten
> 
> ...



Morgen Hardy,

Klaus wird wohl der einzige Verrückte sein, der sich das (höchstens ein Mal) antun wird. 

Wobei er für den Rücktransport ab Plaffeien viel Geld für einen Transfer zum Waldhaus bieten wird   


Schönes WE


----------



## Redking (27. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen Hardy,
> 
> Klaus wird wohl der einzige Verrückte sein, der sich das (höchstens ein Mal) antun wird.
> 
> ...


Hallo Michael,
ich werde das bis zum Ende durchziehen und nicht vor 10 Kilometern und 500 Höhenmetern die Tour abbrechen. 
 Das sollten wir aber erst in der Schweiz klar machen.  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. Januar 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

unten im Anhang findet Ihr ein aktuelles Bild von unserem Urlaubsziel. Der rechte Berg ist der Gantrisch.

Links davon ist der Leiterenpass, den ich mit Mikkael letztes Jahr gefahren bin, rechts ist der Morgetenpass, der dieses Jahr auf dem Programm steht  

Ach ja, die Nordwand des Gantrischs bleibt natürlich dem Flaatdropteam vorbehalten  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Lipoly (29. Januar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, die Nordwand des Gantrischs bleibt natürlich dem Flaatdropteam vorbehalten
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy



DROPDROPDROP

wie meiner signatur zu entnehmen werde ich zu alen möglichen anderen teilen auchnoch einen ersatzrahmen mitnehmen


----------



## bikekiller (29. Januar 2006)

....


----------



## Lipoly (12. Februar 2006)

So
Hab grad mal Bilder angeguckt von Volkers Bilder CD

der Kulturtrip ist ja wirklich nicht zu kurz gekomen bei euch, oder gabs auch welche die jeden tag biken waren?

wie sieht das temperaturmässig aus im august? so t-shirt shorts schwitzewetter oder kann man im langen trikot auchmal bergauf fahn? bergrunter wird es ja eh kühl vom flow der trails(*sabber*) für ale härteren aktivitäten wird dann das S-jacket und der FF- helm an den Rucksack geschnallt und bei actio angezogen 

auf welchem bild kann man den angeblich so steilen anbezwingbaren berg sehen?

die duschen sind aber mal unterste kategorie! 5***** aber im negativen 

lars


----------



## 50189K (12. Februar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> wie sieht das temperaturmässig aus im august?


du kannst 30°C haben und du kannst Schnee da haben. Alles ist in den Bergen möglich. Ich hab schon auf 700m Höhe beim zelten im Juli Schnee gehabt. Es war sch***** kalt. Und ich hab schon auf über 1000m noch gute 30°C erlebt. Des Weiteren hab ich ganz normale Sommer dort erlebt aber Sommer, wo es "mal eben" in 24h >100l Regen auf den Quadratmeter runter gekommen sind (immer beim zelten)





			
				Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> die duschen sind aber mal unterste kategorie! 5***** aber im negativen


boah, es war doch von Anfang an klar, dass die Unterkunft keine Luxusherberge ist. 


nur weil du jetzt mal 100m was richtig steiles gefahren bist, meinst du, dass du das einige km fahren/tragen/schieben kannst? Träum weiter!


----------



## Redking (12. Februar 2006)

Hallo Lars,
hast du bei den Erzählungen von Volker und Michael nicht zugehört?

Also Regenjacke und Hose brauchst du schon! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (12. Februar 2006)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> nur weil du jetzt mal 100m was richtig steiles gefahren bist, meinst du, dass du das einige km fahren/tragen/schieben kannst? Träum weiter!



wir können ja mal zusammen fahren! aber mit gleichschweren bikes!!! frag mal im tomburg lager oder so wie ein larsi abgehn kann mit 20kg bike unterm hintern!  wie gesagt ich schiebe auchmal etwas mehr um dann den flow richtig geil zu erleben! aber das ist das FR/DH denken das verstehen die rennradler nicht  



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lars,
> hast du bei den Erzählungen von Volker und Michael nicht zugehört?
> 
> Also Regenjacke und Hose brauchst du schon!



da war ich wol irgendwie geistig nicht anwesend  mal sehn! ich hole mir noch so ne eco jacke und hose


mfg lars


PS: macht mich mal nicht so fertig sonst fahr ich auf die mir angebotene schweiz alternative


----------



## Redking (12. Februar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> mfg lars
> 
> 
> PS: macht mich mal nicht so fertig sonst fahr ich auf die mir angebotene schweiz alternative


Hallo Lars,
das war nur eine Frage und ein Vorschlag.
Wenn das jetzt fertig machen ist, fang schon mal an zu schmollen und fahr nicht mit!*kopfschütteln*

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (12. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lars,
> das war nur eine Frage und ein Vorschlag.
> Wenn das jetzt fertig machen ist, fang schon mal an zu schmollen und fahr nicht mit!*kopfschütteln*
> 
> ...



klaus? LACHEN!!!!! das war dochnet ernst gemeint


----------



## Delgado (14. Februar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> .... die duschen sind aber mal unterste kategorie! 5***** aber im negativen
> 
> lars



Für nette Seifen-Spielchen reicht's Du Schwuchtel  

Und warmes Wasser kommt auch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (14. Februar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Für nette Seifen-Spielchen reicht's Du Schwuchtel




jo !
du und christel werdet sicherlich euren spaß haben!!!!


----------



## Solanum (25. Februar 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden das mal Ende März/Anfang April im Siebengebirge antesten. Ich plane dort einen kleinen ersten Formtest für Riffenmatt.
> 
> Die nächsten Tage werde ich eine Fahrgemeinschaft eintragen.
> 
> ...




ist der Plan noch aktuell??  ich will mit testen!! 

Grüße Solanum


----------



## [email protected] (8. März 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend!
> Mahlzeit


hab grad gesehen das ihr dies jahr wieder nach riffenmatt fahren wollt 
vielleicht hält sich der schnee noch bis dahin  

danke @on any sunday das du die touren gesplittet hast ;-)
hab noch ein link gelegt wegen den fotos auf
http://www.offroad-only.de/mtb_Schweiz_2004_02a.htm.
das wars schon, als dann schöne touren


----------



## on any sunday (22. März 2006)

Wer wissen will, wie es bei Hardy hinterm Haus aussieht.

Schweizer_Paesse_Karussell


----------



## Solanum (16. April 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Volker K
> 
> Wir werden das mal Ende März/Anfang April im Siebengebirge antesten. Ich plane dort einen kleinen ersten Formtest für Riffenmatt.
> 
> ...



hab ichs verpasst????  

Solanum


----------



## volker k (16. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> hab ichs verpasst????
> 
> Solanum




Nene. Bis jetzt wars ja noch Winter , er wird sie sicher bald anbieten ( hoffe ich mal )


----------



## Solanum (16. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Nene. Bis jetzt wars ja noch Winter, er wird sie sicher bald anbieten ( hoffe ich mal )




ja die Eiszeit ist vorrüber!! ich freu mich so auf kurze Bikeklamotten und auf URLAUB !!!!!!


----------



## volker k (16. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> ja die Eiszeit ist vorrüber!! ich freu mich so auf kurze Bikeklamotten und auf URLAUB !!!!!!





Aber was sagt denn unser Opossum dazu das die Eiszeit jetzt vorbei ist???


Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Solanum (16. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was sagt denn unser Opossum dazu das die Eiszeit jetzt vorbei ist???
> 
> 
> Fragen über Fragen





Sorglos und Chaotisch wie Opossums sind haben sie keine Meinung die leben in den Tag hinein und überleben vielleicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (16. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Sorglos und Chaotisch wie Opossums sind haben sie keine Meinung die leben in den Tag hinein und überleben vielleicht....




Das sag ich Ellie


----------



## Solanum (16. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Das sag ich Ellie


ne bitte nicht ich will doch nen Hermann


----------



## volker k (16. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> ne bitte nicht ich will doch nen Hermann




Hab ich schon erwähnt das ich käuflich bin


----------



## Solanum (16. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich schon erwähnt das ich käuflich bin


nö, hatte ich aber nicht anders erwartet  was kostet dein schweigen.....

nix? weil du kannst ja nicht reden...

oder doch?


----------



## volker k (16. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> nö, hatte ich aber nicht anders erwartet  was kostet dein schweigen.....
> 
> nix? weil du kannst ja nicht reden...
> 
> oder doch?




Naja mir hat doch einer nen Trick verraten wie es mit dem redenklappt   .

Ach ich glaub wir können uns auf nen Schoko Kuchen einigen


----------



## Solanum (16. April 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Naja mir hat doch einer nen Trick verraten wie es mit dem redenklappt   .
> 
> Ach ich glaub wir können uns auf nen Schoko Kuchen einigen



OK der Deal gillt! Übergabe Ort und Zeit erfahre ich noch??? 

jaja is klar! keine Bullen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (16. April 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> OK der Deal gillt! Übergabe Ort und Zeit erfahre ich noch???
> 
> jaja is klar! keine Bullen!!!





Du hast PM.



































Morgen früh


----------



## Delgado (19. April 2006)

@Iris,

wollte Dir immer mal die Foto-CD mitbringen  

Kannst Dir aber mal ein paar nette Bilder vom letzten Schweiz-Urlaub in der Fotosammlung von MTB-Kao ansehen.

CD gibts dann beim nächsten Ramazotti-Abend  


Liebe Grüße  

Michael


----------



## Solanum (19. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @Iris,
> 
> wollte Dir immer mal die Foto-CD mitbringen
> 
> ...




auja!! Ramazotti und Fotos   

PS: die Fotos habe ich doch schon bei Klaus gesehen, oder gibts noch mehr??


----------



## Vertexto (10. Juni 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> nach 2004 und 2005 organisieren wir auch in diesem Jahr eine Fahrt in die Schweizer Berge. Von Tradition zu sprechen, ist dann wohl übertrieben, aber immerhin findet die Tour jetzt schon zum drittem Mal statt.
> 
> ...



Hi Hardy,
lange nichts gehört von Dir,
wollte mal fragen ob schon ein Termin für`s Vortreffen ausgemacht wurde?
Grüße 
Gerd


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. Juni 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

mountainbikemäßig hatte ich seit Ostern keine gute Zeit  

Erst war ich zwei Wochen krank, dann konnte ich zwar zwei Wochen Gas geben, danach standen zwei Segelurlaube auf dem Programm.

Den Termin für das Vortreffen muss ich noch ausgucken. Aber ich denke, dass wir uns gut vier Wochen vorher treffen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. Juni 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

das Vortreffen findet am 14. Juli bei mir statt. Bitte reserviert Euch den Termin. Den genauen Ablauf poste ich noch. Eingeladen sind alle Interessierten und Ex-Riffenmatter.

Bei Lust und Laune könnten wir am frühen Nachmittag, ca. 17.00 Uhr, eine kleinere Runde bei mit dem Mountainbike drehen. Danach könnte man dann im nahen Badesee schwimmen. Geduscht werden kann natürlich auch bei mir.

Ab 20.00 Uhr würden wir dann mit dem offiziellen Teil beginnen: Grillen und Bier ! Dabei würden wir dann das ein oder andere organisatorische Thema besprechen.

Es wäre nett, wenn Ihr mir per Mail kurz Bescheid sagen könntet, ob Ihr kommt ([email protected])

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Delgado (16. Juni 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Um noch mal darauf zurückzukommen ( da du deine Kauleiste ja nicht aufbekommst *Lars* wenns um wirklich sachliche Dinge geht ):
> 
> Ja , der Micha und ich hatten wilden und Hemmungslosen Sex miteinander , was ja unter Eheleuten nicht unnormal ist.
> 
> ...




Gibt's was Neues?


----------



## Delgado (19. Juni 2006)

E-Mail von Hardy:

" ... _Wie Ihr am Verteiler seht, könnte es ein größeres Event werden. Um für das *weibliche Wohl *sorgen zu können, möchte ich Euch bitten, mir kurz Bescheid zu sagen, ob Ihr kommt oder nicht. Eingeladen sind alle Ex-Riffenmatter, zukünftigen Riffenmatter und Interessenten_."

... und wer sorgt sich um mein Wohl?  


Gruß


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. Juni 2006)

@Delgado

Seitdem ich das Mail herausgeschickt habe, bekomme ich die Zusagen der männlichen Bevölkerung für unser Vortreffen nicht mehr gehandelt  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## bernhardwalter (20. Juni 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> das Vortreffen findet am 14. Juli bei mir statt. Bitte reserviert Euch den Termin. Den genauen Ablauf poste ich noch. Eingeladen sind alle Interessierten und Ex-Riffenmatter.
> 
> ...



Hallo Hardy,

ist eine gute Idee so vor dem Kölsch und andere leckere Dinge noch ne kleine Runde zu fahren ich bin mal auf die Streckenführung gespannt und lasse mich überraschen 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (3. Juli 2006)

Hi

die sind schon was komisch die Schweizer!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2805935&postcount=9
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2805945&postcount=10


 
Solanum


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. Juli 2006)

Ein diebisches kleines Bergvolk !

Aber geschäftstüchtig 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (4. Juli 2006)

Hardy,

kommt der Michael mit? Wenn nicht, hast du vielleicht einen Vorschlag für den Biketransport? Ich würd' gerne am Donnerstag oder Freitag nach Zürich fliegen und zurück am Sonntag.

VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (4. Juli 2006)

Hallo Mikkael,

für alles ist gesorgt, sowohl für Dich als auch für Dein Bike  

Da wir nun am Sonntag um 12.00 Uhr das Haus verlassen müssen, plane ich ein, dass Du mit mir zurückfahren kannst.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. Juli 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe dann mal die Rückmeldungen der Rundmail abgearbeitet. Danach werden wir zwischen 15-18 Mitfahrern bei 6-8 Biker sein, die das Berner Oberland unsicher machen werden  

Wie es aussieht, werde ich in dem Urlaub wie gewohnt das Feld vor mir hertreiben. Da ich darin große Übung habe, sollte das aber kein Problem sein  

Ansonsten gibt es eben 5-7 Biker, die sich dann freuen dürfen, mich die Berge hochzuschieben. Ich kann Euch nur sagen, dass das ein Supertraining ist und dass Ihr hinterher das Gefühl haben werdet, etwas gutes getan zu haben  

Nun geht es daran, das ich ein paar interessante Herausforderungen plane, damit auch alle auf Ihre Kosten kommen.

Die geplante Tour vor unserem Vortreffen wird nicht stattfinden. Ich schaffe es einfach nicht. Alles zusammen wird dann einfach zu hektisch.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Delgado (10. Juli 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Dich die Berge hochschieben, kann Iris übernehmen  

Erstens ist sie die Bergauf-Schnellste und zweitens können die anderen dann mehr Ramazotti verkosten   


Bis bald.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (15. Juli 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

damit hätten wir dann den ersten Meilenstein erfolgreich geschafft, das Vortreffen  

Insgesamt sind dann 13 Teilnehmer dem Ruf zum Vortreffen gefolgt. Ein ehemaliger Riffenmatter machte einen kurzen Kontrollbesuch und stellte in Aussicht, dass er zumindestens ein paar Tage zu uns stossen wird  

Immer noch am Grübeln bin ich über den Umstand, dass für Solanum eine Mountainbiketour erst ab 2000 Höhenmeter anfängt  

Was für mich vielleicht selbstverständlich ist, aber nicht jedem bewusst ist, dass es im Hochgebirge auch im Sommer relativ frisch sein kann. *Die Biker sollten deshalb auch Ihre Winterkleidung mitbringen.*

Wie zu erwarten war, gab es dann einige Diskussion um die Beschaffungsliste. Die gewonnenen Erkenntnisse werde ich einarbeiten und in den nächsten Tagen dann eine neue Liste heraumschicken.

Sollte es Probleme mit dem Gepäcktransport geben, könnt Ihr mich ansprechen. Ich kann Euch dann sagen, wo Ihr noch Sachen unterbringen könnt.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Solanum (15. Juli 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Immer noch am Grübeln bin ich über den Umstand, dass für Solanum eine Mountainbiketour erst ab 2000 Höhenmeter anfängt  Hardy




Hi 
Du legst einem ja Sachen in den Mund!! so war das ja garnicht!! 

Güße, und Danke für deine Gastfreundschaft gestern!

S lanum


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. Juli 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

wie bekannt ist, bin ich ein alter Mann, der schonend mit seinen Energien umgehen muss. So werde ich die langen Touren nur zum Teil mitfahren oder auch mal einen Ruhetag einlegen.

Für unser gemeinsames Abenteuer bedeutet das, dass wir alles ein wenig besser organisieren müssen, damit alle auf ihre Kosten kommen.

Meine Frage wäre jetzt, wer vielleicht ein GPS von Euch hat ? Wenn nicht stellt sich die Frage, wer bereit wäre, sich darin ein wenig vor Ort einzuarbeiten. Ihr würdet dann vor Ort ein GPS-Gerät bekommen und speziell vorbereitetes Kartenmaterial.

Wie letztes Jahr würden am Samstag ab 14.00 Uhr eine kleine Begrüßungstour durchführen. Diesmal verzichten wir jedoch, unsere Bikes den Schüpfenflue heraufzuwuchten.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (17. Juli 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> wie bekannt ist, bin ich ein alter Mann, der schonend mit seinen Energien umgehen muss. So werde ich die langen Touren nur zum Teil mitfahren oder auch mal einen Ruhetag einlegen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Hardy, 

die ein oder andere Tour kann ich guiden.
Z. B. die Bikepark-Runde oder die zum Schwarzsee und zurück.

Aber ohne GPS c h e i ß. 

Krieg ich von letztem Jahr auch noch so zusammen.


Grüße 

Michael



PS:  Ich will Schüpfenflue  
PPS: Sehr angenehme Teilnehmer letztendlich


----------



## mikkael (17. Juli 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> z.B. die Bikepark-Runde oder die zum Schwarzsee und zurück.


Bikeparkrunde? Da wäre ich gerne dabei! 

Wie heisst der Park überhaupt?


----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. Juli 2006)

@Mikkael

Schau mal hier nach:

http://www.bikeclub-bso.ch/

Es gibt dort einen Bike Parkour und einen Bike Park. Wenn Du die Bilder aufrufst, bekommst Du einen Eindruck von den beiden Angeboten. Der Bike Park ist übrigens ganz gut bei Google Earth zu erkennen.

Gruß
Hardy

@Delgado

Jetzt habe ich gestern extra für den Urlaub noch ein weiteres GPS-Gerät gekauft. Dann werde ich Dich ganz behutsam an die Sache heranführen *kuschel, kuschel*

Wie auch immer, einer kann sich das Gerät dann einstecken. Wenn dann Bedarf ist, kann es dann benutzt werden.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Delgado (17. Juli 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ..... Dann werde ich Dich ganz behutsam an die Sache heranführen *kuschel, kuschel*
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy



  Du auch? ...... ähhh ok. ... wenn Du mir so kommst ...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. Juli 2006)

@Delgado

Bitte beachte die Wortwohl !

Ich habe ganz bewusst "heranführen" gewählt ))

Erst stand da ein anderes Wort, welches ich aber ganz schnell wieder gelöscht habe *g*

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (17. Juli 2006)

So, das Gepäck hat sich urplötzlich vergrössert: Fullface-Lid und Protektoren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (17. Juli 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> So, das Gepäck hat sich urplötzlich vergrössert: Fullface-Lid und Protektoren.



Wegen Hardys Wortspiel .....


----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. Juli 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

die erste größere Tour habe ich dann fertig geplant. In der "Hardy_aus_K"-Variante sind es dann gut 50 KM bei 1400 Höhenmeter. In der "Delgado/Solanum"-Variante sind es 65 MK und 1700 Höhenmeter.

Es geht von der Wasserscheide (1594) hoch auf den Leiterenpass (1905). Die letzten 150-200 Höhenmeter müssen wir unsere Bike schieben. Dafür gibt es dann eine 8 KM lange Abfahrt ins Simmental nach Weissenburg (767). 

Danach geht es dann über Wimmis nach Blumenstein. Das sind 24 KM, die wir dann hoffentlich gemütlich durch die Gegend cruisen. Danach geht es wieder zu Sache.

Von Blumenstein (659) müssen wir dann hoch zur Wasserscheide (1584). Da gibt es dann die 8 KM- oder 14 KM-Variante. Dreimal dürft Ihr raten, welche ich dann vorziehe.

Das wäre dann das Programm für den Sonntag.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Delgado (18. Juli 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> die erste größere Tour habe ich dann fertig geplant.
> 
> ....



Ich werd' scho ganz kribbelisch ...  



PS: Brauche doch das Doppelbett. Hab' nur kurzfristig die Besetzung ausgetauscht


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. Juli 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

und wieder fällt eine Downhillvariante weg  

http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2006/07/15/586637.html

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. Juli 2006)

Aber wenn wir schon in Grindelwald sind, dann will ich zumindestens unsere Herausforderung posten  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. Juli 2006)

Da habe ich doch noch ein Bild gefunden, auf der unsere geplante Tour zu sehen ist. Es geht von Grund hoch auf den Männlichen. Dann geht es unter dem Lauberhorn zur Kleinen Scheidegg. Von dort geht es wieder zurück nach Grindelwald.

Als Variante können wir noch von der Kleinen Scheidegg hoch zum Eismeer fahren. Das wären noch einmal 400 Höhenmeter extra.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (24. Juli 2006)

Ich dachte wir wollten biken!?!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (24. Juli 2006)

Das wird eine nette Biketour oder wolltest du da etwa hochschieben  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Delgado (25. Juli 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn wir schon in Grindelwald sind, dann will ich zumindestens unsere Herausforderung posten
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy



Seilbahn hoch, Bike runter?  

Oder umgekehrt?  

Gut, dass die Mädchen Zuhause bleiben  


PS: Die Vorfreude steigt


----------



## hardy_aus_k (25. Juli 2006)

@Delgado

Das werden 15,0 genussvolle Kilometer mit dem Bike auf den Männlichen ))

Ich habe mir vorgenommen, erst ab Kilometer 2,0 zu fluchen *g*

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (26. Juli 2006)

))

Hauptsache, Du wäschst Dir danach den Mund mit Seife aus


----------



## Solanum (26. Juli 2006)

Hi

können wir den ganzen Urlaub nicht vorverlegen??? ....
ich will nicht mehr _hier _sein !!!! kanns nicht schon los gehn??

Liebe, Urlaub herbeisehnende Grüße 

 Solanum


----------



## Delgado (26. Juli 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> können wir den ganzen Urlaub nicht vorverlegen??? ....
> ich will nicht mehr _hier _sein !!!! kanns nicht schon los gehn??
> ...



Nur nisch ungeduldig werden  
Das Vorspiel dauert so lange, wie es eben dauert


----------



## Solanum (26. Juli 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Nur nisch ungeduldig werden
> Das Vorspiel dauert so lange, wie es eben dauert



hab kein Bock mehr auf Vorspiel!! kanns jetzt endlich los gehen?


----------



## Delgado (26. Juli 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> hab kein Bock mehr auf Vorspiel!! kanns jetzt endlich los gehen?


----------



## hardy_aus_k (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe jetzt auch ein Bild vom Leiterenpass gefunden. Dort müssen wir hoch  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Delgado (27. Juli 2006)

Es sieht zwar ein Berg aus wie der andere aber ich glaub' da war'n wir letztes Jahr auch  

Na Iris, geht's noch?


----------



## Solanum (27. Juli 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Es sieht zwar ein Berg aus wie der andere aber ich glaub' da war'n wir letztes Jahr auch
> 
> Na Iris, geht's noch?





Nein!!! geht nicht mehr!!ich will los!!!!!   

Solanum


----------



## Delgado (27. Juli 2006)

Werde heute mal die Steinbrüche in der Umgebung unsicher machen.
Das gibt Alpenfeeling   

Kommt wer mit?

 

... natürlich nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (27. Juli 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich habe jetzt auch ein Bild vom Leiterenpass gefunden. Dort müssen wir hoch
> 
> ...


Daaaas kenne ich von irgendwoher.. 

Aber Hardy, falls du nichts anderes entdeckt hast, lohnt sich DIE Auffahrt und die Schieberei für die anschliessende Abfahrt nicht, oder? Auf jeden Fall ist es eine harte Sache..

*Meine Bestellung:*  
Ich möchte, wenn ich da bin, nur Forstwege bergauf (max 15% Steigung) und ausschliesslich Singletrails, je technischer umso besser oder flowige Downhills. Keine Strasse bitte. Als Beilage möchte ich gute Unterhaltung während der Tour, schöne Panoramas, als Nachtisch bitte viel Sonne und kein Regen. OK?


Wer kocht?

VG Mikkael


----------



## Delgado (27. Juli 2006)

Alphorn-Blasen gibts auch als Rahmenprogramm.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (27. Juli 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ... Aber Hardy, falls du nichts anderes entdeckt hast, lohnt sich DIE Auffahrt und die Schieberei für die anschliessende Abfahrt nicht, oder? Auf jeden Fall ist es eine harte Sache...



Du machst mir jetzt aber wirklich jegliche Vorfreude kaputt. Das sollte eine Überraschung werden  

Wir werden von dort ins Simmental herunterfahren und von dort weiter bis an den Thuner See. Das geht von 2000 Meter herunter auf 600 Meter. 

Also eine ganz andere Geschichte als die, die wir unternommen haben. Das würde ich mit dem Bike nicht noch mal machen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (27. Juli 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...Es sieht zwar ein Berg aus wie der andere aber ich glaub' da war'n wir letztes Jahr auch...



Richtig  

Wir sind aber nur bis zur Alm gefahren und haben uns den Aufstieg zum Leiterenpass gespart. Die Ersterfahrung war Mikkael vorbehalten  

Wie zu lesen war, hatte er eine Menge Freude  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (27. Juli 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> ... Nein!!! geht nicht mehr!!ich will los!!!!!



Ich werde Michael auf jeden Fall empfehlen, Dich von Flamatt nach Riffenmatt mit dem Bike fahren zu lassen. Da kannst Du die ersten 1000 Höhenmeter machen. Danach sollte es Dir besser gehen !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (27. Juli 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

Ungeduld macht sich überall breit. Das ist ein sehr gutes Zeichen  

Wir werden am Samstag ab 14.00 Uhr eine erste Gebietsbesichtigung mit dem Bike machen. 

Es gibt die Alternative zum Bikepark/Bikeparcour nach Plaffeien zu fahren oder unsere Sonntagstour vom letztem Jahr zu wiederholen (ohne den Ausritt in die Botanik). Wir entscheiden das vor Ort.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (28. Juli 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde Michael auf jeden Fall empfehlen, Dich von Flamatt nach Riffenmatt mit dem Bike fahren zu lassen. Da kannst Du die ersten 1000 Höhenmeter machen. Danach sollte es Dir besser gehen !
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy



Das ist dann sozusagen das Vorspiel ...


----------



## Solanum (1. August 2006)

Hi

Wie am Samstag besprochen habe ich gestern ein Riffenmatt-Testkuchen gebacken  Als Versuchskaninchen habe ich meine Kollegen misbraucht !
Heute kamen _alle _gesund und  munter zur Arbeit .... kann also nicht sooo schlecht gewesen sein. Ich denke das rechtfertigt den Plan diesen Kuchen in doppelter oder dreifacher Ausführung auch in Riffenmatt zu backen!
Ich denke das ist in eurem Interesse 

 Solanum


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. August 2006)

Ich bin begeistert  

Kuchen backen wäre auch ein richtig gutes Programm, wenn es mal regnen sollte. Neben den Fruchtgetränken natürlich, die wir dann den ganzen Tag trinken werden  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Delgado (2. August 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Wie am Samstag besprochen habe ich gestern ein Riffenmatt-Testkuchen gebacken



Ich erinnere mich da an einen leckeren Schoki-Kuchen.
Den hatten Klaus und ich mal bei Dir ......

*lecker*

@Hardy, böse Zungen behaupten es regne immer in der Ecke der Schweiz und im Besonderen im August  

Naja, Iris' Haschkuchen wird's schon richten  .

Grüzzi


----------



## Solanum (2. August 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich erinnere mich da an einen leckeren Schoki-Kuchen.
> Den hatten Klaus und ich mal bei Dir ......
> 
> *lecker*
> ...




Nene, kein Schokikuchen der ist viel zu aufwändig für so viele Leute.... es gibt Kirschstreusel-  und ggf. Apfelkuchen, mit Sahne oder Vanillesauce 
Aber auch sehr lecker!! 

Solanum
PS: kümmere du dich doch einfach um den Haschkuchen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (2. August 2006)

Schokikuchen würde aber genau meinen Geschmack treffen :-(((

In Riffenmatt sind viele helfende Hände. Nur mal so am Rande *smile*

Nehme auf jeden Fall das Rezept mit. Wenn wir mal einen Ruhentag machen müssen, wäre das genau richtig.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Solanum (3. August 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Schokikuchen würde aber genau meinen Geschmack treffen :-(((
> 
> In Riffenmatt sind viele helfende Hände. Nur mal so am Rande *smile*
> 
> ...




jaja versteh schon..... 

dann packt mal 1200g Schoki, 30 Eier, 1200g Mandeln, 4 Stücke Butter extra ein.... wer möchte das alles auf einem Wassebad schaumig schlagen.....

Solanum


----------



## MTB-Kao (3. August 2006)

hai leute,

leider kann ich dieses mal nicht mitkommen  ich brauche meinen wenigen urlaub nich für das haus und für urlaub mit der family. ich wünsche euch aber viel spaß und vorallem weniger regen als letztes jahr.

ich hoffe das ihr adäquaten ersatz für meine nudeln mit thunfisch-wodka-soße bekommt  dann trinkt mal abends ein  für mich mit.

gute fahrt und viel spaß!


----------



## Delgado (3. August 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> hai leute,
> 
> leider kann ich dieses mal nicht mitkommen  ich brauche meinen wenigen urlaub nich für das haus und für urlaub mit der family. ich wünsche euch aber viel spaß und vorallem weniger regen als letztes jahr.
> 
> ...



Danke!

Feuchten Spaß werden wir haben.

Und wenn das Wetter dann noch passt ....  

Gruß

Michael


PS: Wenn ich auch noch Dein Bier mittrinke, kann ich für nix mehr garantieren


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. August 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> ... dann packt mal 1200g Schoki, 30 Eier, 1200g Mandeln, 4 Stücke Butter extra ein.... wer möchte das alles auf einem Wassebad schaumig schlagen..... ...



Mandeln schaumig zu schlagen, ist dann wohl eine richtige Herausforderung. 

Aber für eine Bikerin, für die das ernsthafte Mountainbiken bei 2000 Höhenmeter pro Tag anfängt, wird auch Mandeln schaumig schlagen, kein Thema sein  

Das werden aufregende und wahrscheinlich lehrreiche Tage  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. August 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

ehe hier alle depressiv werden:

http://www.nscg.ch/htm/webcam.htm

Vor Ort sieht es gar nicht so schlecht aus. Also bleibt mal alle ganz locker. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Delgado (9. August 2006)

Keine Depressionsgefahr diesmal  

Noch 3 Tage ....  



Gruß

Micha


@ Iris, geht's noch?


----------



## Solanum (9. August 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Depressionsgefahr diesmal
> 
> Noch 3 Tage ....
> 
> ...




ich hoff ich halte durch bis Samstag 

Grüße Solanum


----------



## Delgado (9. August 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoff ich halte durch bis Samstag
> 
> Grüße Solanum



Komm doch schon Freitag ...


----------



## Solanum (9. August 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Komm doch schon Freitag ...




jep, gerne 

Solanum


----------



## Delgado (10. August 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ... Aber für eine Bikerin, für die das ernsthafte Mountainbiken bei 2000 Höhenmeter pro Tag anfängt,
> 
> *Die Messlatte liegt jetzt höher *
> 
> ...








Noch 2 Tage


----------



## hardy_aus_k (10. August 2006)

@Delgado

Da ich sowieso Gepäck für eine Weltreise mitnehme, kommt es nun auf die Bleiweste für Solanum auch nicht mehr an.

Was meinst Du, soll ich die 20 Kg oder 30 Kg-Weste mitnehmen  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Delgado (10. August 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Delgado
> 
> Da ich sowieso Gepäck für eine Weltreise mitnehme, kommt es nun auf die Bleiweste für Solanum auch nicht mehr an.
> 
> ...



30  

außerdem erinnere ich noch mal an diese praktische Erfindung:


----------



## Delgado (10. August 2006)

ähhhhh Hardy,

die Bleiweste bleibt doch auch downhill an oder  

Protektor und Beschleuniger zugleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (10. August 2006)

@Delgado

Wir haben noch den Joker, dass Solanum dann jeden Morgens in Riffenmatt frisches Brot holt. Da Sie da mindestens zweimal fahren muss, wären dass schon mal 800 Höhenmeter vor dem Frühstück.

Nach dem Frühstück gibt es dann eine Langweilertour bis zum frühen Nachmittag mit der ganzen Gruppe. Irgendetwas kuscheliges zwischen 1000 und 1500 Höhenmeter.

Danach wird dann der Gantrich oder Ochsen mit einem der Wanderer bestiegen. Das wären zur Abwechselung 700 Höhenmeter zu Fuss. 

Nach dem Abendessen gibt es dann die Delgado-Gute-Nacht-Runde zum Zollhaus und zurück. Das wären dann nochmal 800 Höhenmeter.

Und wenn es dann immer noch nicht reicht, gibt es noch den Abwasch in der Küche  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (10. August 2006)

Ich habe Angst vor der Frau.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (10. August 2006)

Angst habe ich nur, dass mir der Himmel auf den Kopf fällt !!!

Alles andere wird sich regeln.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Redking (10. August 2006)

Hallo,
ich wünsche allen Damen und Herren die nach Riffermatt fahren 
einen wunderschönen Bike-Urlaub! 

Viel Spaß und super Wetter gönne und wünsche ich Euch. 
Viele Grüße
Klaus
P.S Ich denke Iris backt das Brot eher selbst, als es im Dorf zu holen!


----------



## JürgenK (11. August 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe Angst vor der Frau.



Was meist du warum ich nicht mitfahre??? 

Ich würde ja vom Regen in die Traufe kommen.  

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und kommt vor allem gesund wieder.

Jürgen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. August 2006)

@Jürgen K

Heute Morgen sieht es doch dort ganz anständig aus  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (11. August 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich wünsche allen Damen und Herren die nach Riffermatt fahren
> einen wunderschönen Bike-Urlaub!
> 
> ...



Danke!

Werde Dich gleich noch mal bearbeiten. 
Sozusagen die Delgado-guten-Morgen-Runde


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. August 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

ich muss jetzt noch einmal einkaufen, dann habe ich die Vorbereitung fast abgeschlossen. Inzwischen haben sich drei Kühlboxen bei mir angesammelt.

Wir müssen übrigens noch auslosen, wer dann morgen Abend bei Temperaturen nahe am Gefrierpunkt den Grillmeister machen *g*

*Deshalb hier noch einmal der Hinweis an die Biker, das Ihr warme Bikeklamotten mitnehmt. Das ist kein Spaß !!!*

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## JürgenK (11. August 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Jürgen K
> 
> Heute Morgen sieht es doch dort ganz anständig aus
> 
> ...




 Das Wetter hat ja nicht direkt was mit Frauen zu tun, außer vielleicht bei der Wettervorhersage. 

Viel Spaß

Jürgen


----------



## Delgado (11. August 2006)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wetter hat ja nicht direkt was mit Frauen zu tun, außer vielleicht bei der Wettervorhersage.
> 
> Viel Spaß
> 
> Jürgen



Wie heißt _sie_ denn?
IMG_1635? *g*



PS: Noch 1 Tag.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. August 2006)

Ok, ok  

Ich denke zur Zeit nur an das Wetter und nicht an wildgewordene Ehefrauen  

Aber dafür gibt es Neuigkeiten aus der Schweiz. Jonas ist bereits unten und hat mir eben ein Mail geschrieben. Der genaue Inhalt würde Euch vollkommen demoralisieren. Deshalb nur soviel: wir dürfen uns auf den ersten Snowride im Sommer freuen  

Die neusten Prognosen sagen morgen Schnee ab 1600 Meter voraus. Von unserer Hütte aus ist das zum Greifen nahe  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Delgado (11. August 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ... wir dürfen uns auf den ersten Snowride im Sommer freuen



Kein Problem  

Sammeln wir halt schomma Punkte für den Winterpokal 2006/2007  





PS: Sind hier noch 4 Mädels?


----------



## on any sunday (11. August 2006)

Ich hab schonmal einen Termin gemacht. Kleiner Schweiz Marathon 

Leider kann man im LMB die Schweiz zwar auswählen, wird aber nicht angezeigt. Liegt Riffenmatt halt in Baden-Württemberg.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. August 2006)

@On Any Sunday

Wo kann ich mich eintragen, dass ich dort defintiv nicht mitfahre  

Ich muss aber gestehen, dass ich mich dann am Mittwoch gerne um die Überlebenen kümmern würde  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (11. August 2006)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde ja vom Regen in die Traufe kommen.


...schlimmer, viiieeel schlimmer!... 

Wünsch euch viel Spaß beim Schneeschippen. Packt besser noch nen Schlitten oder Skier ein...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. August 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...schlimmer, viiieeel schlimmer!...
> 
> Wünsch euch viel Spaß beim Schneeschippen. Packt besser noch nen Schlitten oder Skier ein...



Wenn Du eine gute Schippe hast, solltest Du auf jeden Fall auch kommen  

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Vergesse aber nicht, ein 20 Ltr. Fass Kölsch mitzubringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (11. August 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wie heißt _sie_ denn?
> IMG_1635? *g*
> 
> 
> ...




Wer ist IMG_1635??? oder meinst du Inge 906090


----------



## Hammelhetzer (22. August 2006)

*Bericht????

Freundschaften????

Schicksale????

Tragödien????*


----------



## Enrgy (22. August 2006)

Läuft wohl unter der Prämisse "der Kenner genießt und schweigt"...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (22. August 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Läuft wohl unter der Prämisse "der Kenner genießt und schweigt"...


Das ist aber möglicherweise nur die eine Variante


----------



## Solanum (22. August 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> *Bericht???? 1.
> 
> Freundschaften???? 2.
> 
> ...



1. es war *SUPER* , aller liebsten Dank an die gesamte Gruppe und die _perfekte _ Organisation 

2. ja viele!!

3. noch in Arbeit

4. Ja!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (22. August 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> 3. noch in Arbeit


Mach hinne,

Mädel!!!!!!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. August 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

für mich war der Schokokuchen von Solanum ganz klar der Höhepunkt. Der Kuchen war wie Dynamit  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. August 2006)

Jetzt erzählt endlich mal!!!!

Habt ihr den Mäusebär (verdientermaßen ) gemeinsam in eine Gletscherspalte geschubst  und sacht jetzt nix, oder was ist los??? 

Was ist die Wahrheit des Schokokuchens?????? - ein Liebesdrama???


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. August 2006)

@Hammelhetzer

Du bist ja richtig neugierig  

Eine Zusammenfassung zu dem Urlaub zu schreiben, ist sehr schwierig. Aber vielleicht fange ich mal damit an, was es so schwierig macht.

Leider haben wir einen Todesfall gehabt. Einer der Wanderer ist bei der Besteigung von einem der Hausberge an einem Herzinfarkt verstorben. Wir haben später erfahren, dass ihm auch bei optimaler Versorgung nicht mehr zu helfen gewesen wäre.

Ich denke, dass wir als Gruppe noch das beste daraus gemacht haben, mich persönlich hat das aber schon ein paar Tage sehr intensiv beschäftigt.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. August 2006)

Ok,

sehe ein, dass sowas an die Nieren gehen kann und nicht gerade dazu animiert, die fröhlichsten Possen und Gemeinheiten kund zu tun.

Neugierig, ich??   Na ja, kämpfe selber ja auch noch mit meinen zum Glück stark abklingenden Verletzungsfolgen  und suche halt ein wenig Zerstreuung und Kurzweil. Und der Mäusebär ist nunmal einer der übelsten mir bekannten Lieblingsspammer .

Ist im Übrigen gar nicht so selten, dass es einen beim Sport ohne externe Einflüsse dahinrafft (wobei die meisten Leute doch noch im Bett über die Klinge springen...). Vielleicht ist dies mal eine Anregung für Juchhus Erste-Hilfe-Seminare sich nicht zu sehr auf Knochenbrüche und Pfählungsverletzungen zu konzentrieren...


----------



## juchhu (23. August 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ok,
> 
> sehe ein, dass sowas an die Nieren gehen kann und nicht gerade dazu animiert, die fröhlichsten Possen und Gemeinheiten kund zu tun.
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe den heutigen Vormittag mit einer netten Referentin des Landessportbundes verbracht.

Die hat mir hinsichtlich unser gemeinsamen Touren mächtig eingeheizt.

Aber dazu in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen mehr.

Zurück zu den ebenfalls von ihr angesprochenem Thema Erste-Hilfe-Kurse.

Die Erste-Hilfe-Kurse sind hinsichtlich Dauer (16 Std.) und Inhalt (behördlich vorgeschrieben) regelmentiert. Es geht um allgemeine Notsituationen wie z.B. Schock, Bewußtlosigkeit, Atmen- und Herzstillstand, offene Verletzungen, Brüche etc.

Die Biker typischen Verletzungsmuster werden darüberhinaus behandelt, d.h. der Erste-Hilfe Kurs für Biker wird voraussichtlichen einen zeitlichen Rahmen haben von mehr als 16 Std.

Sie schlug vor, dieses Angebot von Freitagnachmittag bis einschließlich Sonntag mit Unterbringung und Verpflegung in ein Pauschalprogramm zu integrieren.

Naja, einiges von dem, was mir dargestellt wurde, ist m.M. nach für uns noch eine Nummer zu groß. Andere Dinge wie z.b.:
Was macht ein Treffen von MTB-ler zur Veranstaltung im Sinne des Landesforstrechtes? Was für Konsequenzen hat dies (Ameldung/Anzeige der Veranstaltung, Offenlegung der Route, Betretungs-/Befahrverbor für Natur- und Landschaftsschutzgebiete, Waldmaut etc.  )

bekommen da schnell eine unerfreuliche Dimension.

Diesem Zusammenhang sollten sich alle MTB-ler, die Touren 'organisieren' und führen mit mir mal in Verbindung setzen.

VG Martin

PS: Meine Grossmutter sagte immer:

Der Tod will seine Ursache haben.
Und in den seltensten Fälle wird eine Einladung zum Tanze (mit dem Tod) per Post zugestellt.


----------



## Enrgy (23. August 2006)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Leider haben wir einen Todesfall gehabt. Einer der Wanderer ist bei der Besteigung von einem der Hausberge an einem Herzinfarkt verstorben. Wir haben später erfahren, dass ihm auch bei optimaler Versorgung nicht mehr zu helfen gewesen wäre.



  Au weia!! Das ist ja oberübelst. Zuerst mal mein Beileid den Angehörigen und auch euch, die ihr dieses Drama miterleben musstet!
Vielleicht kann ein Trost sein, daß euer Freund bei etwas gestorben ist, was er sehr gerne gemacht hat. Das erinnert mich an eine Art Todesanzeige auf dem Rundweg um die Sengbachtalsperre. Dort stand vor 10 Jahren mal ein Schild am Wegesrand, wo man erfahren konnte, daß dort wohl ein Jogger beim Laufen mit seinen Freunden auf gleich Weise verstorben ist.


----------



## Delgado (25. August 2006)

Zum ersten Schweiz-Nachtreffen hatte Vertexto @Gerd gestern und heute in die Ville geladen.

Voller Vorbehalte ob der fehlendn HMs in der Region sind wir zwei (Iris *Finger weg!* und ich) vun der Schääl Sick angereist.

Wir konnten uns jedoch schnell mit den Gegebenheiten in Ville und angrenzenden Gebieten (Ploughman-Land) anfreunden und haben die Hügelchen mit einem ordentlichen 25er Schnitt platt gebügelt.

Das war aber nur nettes Beiwerk. Hauptattraktion war unweigerlich der Aufenthalt bei - und die Gastfreundschaft von Gerd, der uns bekocht hat, uns das Zimmer seiner Tochter zur Verfügung gestellt hat (Tokio Hotel ist s c h e i ß e und Sarah Connor hat jetzt 'nen Hitler-Bärtchen  ), unsere Bikes vom Ville-Sand gesäubert und nachher frisch geölt hat, uns mit dem Ouzo 12 (den für die echten Freunde) abgefüllt hat, ....

Danke auch an den Rest der Familie samt Kenny, Takoma und das Wuschelbärchen, die sich alle etwas einschränken mussten.

Und .... auch wenn Dir das Angst macht .... wir kommen wieder    

Solanum & Delgado


----------



## Schüpfenflueh (25. August 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> *Bericht???? Berichte langweilen  Fahr halt nächstes Jahr mit! Oder hast Du Angst? Vielleicht vor'm Mäusebärchen
> 
> Freundschaften???? ...jaaaaaaaaa.... *hmmmmm* (siehe Schicksale!)
> 
> ...



@ Hardy, da ich nun endlich wieder Internetzugang habe ....

Vielen Dank für Dein tolles Angebot, die Mühe der Planung und Durchführung, die schönen Touren, Deine angenehme Gesellschaft und wie Du alle zusammenhälst.

Hoffe wir werden noch oft das Vergnügen haben mit Dir im Waldhaus Urlaub zu genießen.

Süße Grüße 

Euer Mäusebärchen


----------



## Delgado (26. August 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (26. August 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> vom Ville-Sand gesäubert ...


Das ist die freundlichste Umschreibung, die jemals für die widerliche Mischung aus Braunkohle und Pferdeschei$$e gefunden wurde . Aber warum seid ihr nicht auch mal auf dem großen Blatt gefahren   ?

Wäre ja sehr gerne dabeigewesen, allerdings standen die obskure Uhrzeit und mein noch in Wiederherstellung befindliches Bein im Wege...

@Volker
Gut Ding will Weile haben - bin halt nicht immer so spontan . Verliebte Turtelmäusebären  stören mich nicht, solange ich nicht das Objekt ihrer Begierde bin 

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Vertexto (26. August 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Zum ersten Schweiz-Nachtreffen hatte Vertexto @Gerd gestern und heute in die Ville geladen.
> 
> Voller Vorbehalte ob der fehlendn HMs in der Region sind wir zwei (Iris *Finger weg!* und ich) vun der Schääl Sick angereist.
> 
> ...




Danke,danke, 
so viel Lob auf einmal bin ich garnicht gewohnt,(da kommt bestimmt noch was)ich werd ja ganz Rot 
Mir hat es auch gut mit euch gefallen,auch wenn gestern das Wetter nicht ganz so Trocken war.
Das müßen wir unbedingt mal wiederholen 
Eurer Einladung für heute muß ich leider absagen, da wir noch einen kleinen Familien ausflug machen wollten.
Allso bis bald 
Gerd


----------



## hardy_aus_k (27. August 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

jetzt haben wir eine Wochenende Riffenmatt hinter uns und ich muss auch mal ein paar Gedanken loswerden, wobei ich jetzt nicht die Touren alle aufzählen werde, die wir durchgeführt haben.

Eines der Hauptthemen in den ersten Tagen waren die Wetterbedingungen. Das soll hier nicht verschwiegen werden. Das sah am Anfang ziemlich trostlos aus. Im nachhinein muss man zwar sagen, dass wir jeden Tag eine Runde gefahren sind, aber das hing dann eher mit der Leidensfähgikeit der einzelnen Biker zusammen als mit den Bedingungen. 

Glücklicherweise drehte sich die Geschichte und zum Ende wurde es immer besser. Die Gründe dafür sind hinlänglich bekannt. Wir hatten am Anfang ein Anti-Glücksbringer mit  

Am Ende hatten wir dann die selbe Quote wie auch im letzten Jahr. Es war ungefähr 50/50. Selbst habe ich wohl einen der besten Aussichtstage der letzten Jahre auf dem Kaiseregg als Wanderer geniessen können. Es war sehr eindrucksvoll ein Drittel der Schweiz überblicken zu können  

Die gemeinsamen Bikeaktivitäten waren aus meiner Sicht sehr harmonisch. Wir haben die einzelnen Bedürfnisse gut unter einen Hut bekommen. Da möchte ich allen ein ganz dickes Komlpliment machen  

Schwierigkeiten hatten wir bei einzelnen Bikern mit dem Material. Das muss nicht sein. In den Alpen sind extreme Bedingungen, also sollte man auch extrem gut vorbereitet sein  

Auch dieses Jahr waren wir mit knapp 20 Mitfahrern eine große Gruppe. Im Gegensatz zu letztem Jahr hat aus meiner Sicht die Aufgabenverteilung nicht funktioniert. Einige der Mitfahrer sind relativ elegant durch den Urlaub gekommen. So gerne ich auch die Fahrt organisiere und moderiere, so wenig habe ich doch Lust, immer hinter Leuten herzurennen, um sie dann zur Essenszubereitung und bei der -nachbereitung zu motivieren  

Deshalb möchte ich mich insbesondere bei denjenigen bedanken, die den Laden die Woche hochgehalten haben und die immer bereitwillig angepackt haben  

Olympiaanwärter wie Delgados Sohn und ich haben dann doch eine Gemeinsamkeit. Wir brauchen unseren Schlaf. Es hat zwar ein Jahr gedauert, um eine Gemeinsamkeit zu finden, aber es gibt sie tatsächlich. Wenn dann die letzten um drei, vier Uhr ins Bett gehen und die Küche dann um sechs Uhr aufgeräumt wird, bleibt da wenig Zeit. Aber das ist im Waldhaus durch seine Hellhörigkeit ein alt bekanntes Thema  

Es stellt sich am Ende immer die Frage, was ich aus dem Urlaub lernen. Riffenmatt ist nachwievor ein interessantes Tourengebiet, dass auch Normalos ermöglicht, in den Alpen mit dem Bike unterwegs zu sein. Gerade für Kurzurlauber bleibt die Sache wettermäßig in Riffenmatt kritisch. Die Größe der Gruppe muss überdacht werden.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Delgado (1. September 2006)

@all Teilnehmers,

habe noch ein paar schwarz-graue Bikehandschuhe über.
Hingen an meinem Huckebike zum Trocknen.

Wer will?

Außerdem ein Gesellschaftsspiel "Razzia" 

Wer will?

Handschuhe könnte ich nächsten Mittwoch zum KFL-Treff mitbringen.
Spiel zum Nachtreffen *wild-mit-dem-Zaunpfahl-winkend*.

Gruß


----------

